# Mallet swap pics



## sawdustfactory

I know some of you have already received your mallets and people are anxious to see the results, so feel free to start posting the pics here. It's ok to mention who sent it to you at this point. I'll get my pic up once I receive mine. Thanks to all who participated in this endeavor. I'll probably do this again, with something other than a mallet of course.


----------



## Dominick

Cool I can't wait for it.


----------



## mengtian

Mine will be out on Monday.


----------



## DTM65

Sorry I wasn't able to get in on the swap, but please don't make me go to bed without some pictures.


----------



## RusDemka

Well, i would have to say im the first to recieve a mallet since the person sending it to me had it done way before my address was provided lol, i received it yesterday Jan 3rd 2013
Here it is.. wood is from a Washington local tree called Cascara, it feels very solid and even though its too nice i pushed myself to use it today, and i love it. Bill aka presontbill sent it to me, he didnt sign it but did have a nice touch with the washington quarter inlayed at the bottom of the handle, all in all i really like the mallet, and will last me for years to come.. 
i give it a A+++++++++++++++++++ :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Wow!!!! Very nice. Your very lucky to receive that one. It's a cool touch with the coin on the bottom. Nice detail. Good job Preston bill. 
Almost worried what you guys will think of the one I made.


----------



## prestonbill

thanks for the kudos Dema. glad you like it. the crack in the handle is filled with brass key grindings and I'll have to admit i used the quarter for a bridge to strengthen the end. :blink: I was going to put the quarter in there anyway but it now serves as a strengthening device. Now I can't wait for mine.


----------



## RusDemka

prestonbill said:


> thanks for the kudos Dema. glad you like it. the crack in the handle is filled with brass key grindings and I'll have to admit i used the quarter for a bridge to strengthen the end. :blink: I was going to put the quarter in there anyway but it now serves as a strengthening device. Now I can't wait for mine.


Wow thats cool...:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

I like it, as mine is not done yet, can I steal the coin idea, it is pretty cool.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## prestonbill

Thanks Dominick


----------



## prestonbill

DaveTTC said:


> I like it, as mine is not done yet, can I steal the coin idea, it is pretty cool.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Steal away and thanks.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

I should have mine in the mail Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Dominick said:


> Wow!!!! Very nice. Your very lucky to receive that one. It's a cool touch with the coin on the bottom. Nice detail. Good job Preston bill.
> Almost worried what you guys will think of the one I made.


+1 kinda worried about mine now lol


----------



## RusDemka

Tommie Hockett said:


> +1 kinda worried about mine now lol


Your not alone, I am freaking out about mine, what if the person doesn't like it, I should have done more, but then again its just a mallet, we are not making a show piece. It's supposed to be useful not pretty lol


----------



## DaveTTC

RusDemka said:


> Your not alone, I am freaking out about mine, what if the person doesn't like it, I should have done more, but then again its just a mallet, we are not making a show piece. It's supposed to be useful not pretty lol


I'm aimin for a bit of both, but I better get a move on with it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Phaedrus

Woa, that is an impressive mallet--and quick service too! Fantastic!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## robert421960

thats an awesome mallet preston
im skeert now


----------



## robert421960

So I got mine this am.man I'm impressed with it.I'm so glad I got into this and hope we do something like this again.he even put a captive ring on it. Nice work Clpead


----------



## Dominick

Looks very nice. Nice work Aaron. 
What's the wood species? The captive ring is a nice touch. I'm liking that so far everyone has a neat little touch of detail to them. 
Way to go!!!!


----------



## duncsuss

Two great mallets ... you quick-off-the-blocks fellers are setting the bar high for the rest of us :yes:


----------



## robert421960

Dominick said:


> Looks very nice. Nice work Aaron.
> What's the wood species? The captive ring is a nice touch. I'm liking that so far everyone has a neat little touch of detail to them.
> Way to go!!!!


im sorry its walnut


----------



## prestonbill

Nice really like the captive ring. Good work Clpead. :thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory

See, this is what I was hoping for with this project. Great ideas for embellishing a simple item all the while keeping it useful for it's intended purpose. :thumbsup::thumbsup: to both of the mallets so far.


----------



## davidpensfan87

That first mallet is worth at least 25 cents. I like that captive ring as well. Good work!!


----------



## mengtian

Wow is all I can say. Good thing I did not send mine off yet. Maybe I should enclose some money also so my recipient can by something nice:boat:


----------



## clpead

robert421960 said:


> So I got mine this am.man I'm impressed with it.I'm so glad I got into this and hope we do something like this again.he even put a captive ring on it. Nice work Clpead


Hey, I'm glad you like it. That's the second captive ring I've done.


----------



## davidpensfan87

clpead said:


> Hey, I'm glad you like it. That's the second captive ring I've done.


How do you put finish on a captive ring?


----------



## rrbrown

Very nice work so far guys. I still would like to know some dimensions of these mallets so I get an idea of what the average size is for a maul/mallet. Never made one and I tend to over build when in doubt. This could be a good or bad thing.:laughing:


----------



## sawdustfactory

Stop thinkin and start turnin Rich :laughing:


----------



## rrbrown

davidpensfan87 said:


> How do you put finish on a captive ring?


yeah I like to know that also. I'm guessing you apply it my hand but its just a guess.


----------



## rrbrown

sawdustfactory said:


> Stop thinkin and start turnin Rich :laughing:


 I am just sent the wife, daughter and sons girlfriend off on a girls vacation. Now i finally have some time to get projects done. I'm mailing it out Monday.


----------



## clpead

rrbrown said:


> yeah I like to know that also. I'm guessing you apply it my hand but its just a guess.


The whole mallet was finished off the lathe with Danish oil. Otherwise you do your sanding and finish before it is completely freed.


----------



## robert421960

clpead said:


> The whole mallet was finished off the lathe with Danish oil. Otherwise you do your sanding and finish before it is completely freed.


the ring is quite smooth too did you do all your sanding on the lathe im assuming?
how did you sand the back side of the ring?


----------



## RusDemka

rrbrown said:


> Very nice work so far guys. I still would like to know some dimensions of these mallets so I get an idea of what the average size is for a maul/mallet. Never made one and I tend to over build when in doubt. This could be a good or bad thing.:laughing:


Does this help??


----------



## rrbrown

RusDemka said:


> Does this help??
> 
> View attachment 58704


Yes Thank you. 

It confirms the size I'm working on.


----------



## robert421960

ok i copied the wrong one so i had to fix this
sorry about that i was just also curious about the size


----------



## DaveTTC

davidpensfan87 said:


> How do you put finish on a captive ring?


I don't know how this one was done but am keen to hear. When I did a captive ring on a pen I used a friction finish. First I did the outside of the ring leaving it attached by the smallest amount. Once cut free I turned the shoulder very tight and curve to match inner of ring. I then used shoulders to apply friction finish to inner of ring. When ring was finished I returned shaft for clearance and length and finished shaft

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## clpead

robert421960 said:


> the ring is quite smooth too did you do all your sanding on the lathe im assuming?
> how did you sand the back side of the ring?


Yes, it was sanded on the lathe. The back of the ring.....I just got lucky :laughing: I was using a sharpened down allen wrench to free it and I think because it was taking off such a small amount of material, that it just left it smooth. I actually just bought some dental picks today for future rings.


----------



## clpead

*Received my carved mallet*

I was very excited to pull in the driveway and see a box at my front door. I received a carved mallet from Dominick. It is awsome!!! And as an added bonus, he included some pen blanks. He is unsure what kind of wood the mallet is but appears to be mahogany and it is finished with teak oil. It is one sturdy tool and almost too nice to use.

Also, it isn't completely round at the base of the head so it doesn't roll around which is nice touch. 

Thanks Dominick


----------



## robert421960

that one is awesome Dominic :yes::yes:
you did well


----------



## mengtian

nice job


----------



## Bull37

Wow, some great looking mallets, shoulda got in on this, but was the new kid on the block, Loved the idea of trading mallets and getting to see some new styles. Good job all.............Dan


----------



## Dave Paine

Very creative mallets so far. Well done everyone. :thumbsup:

Lots of folks may now be able to bang their own wood. :laughing:


----------



## prestonbill

You got a nice one Clpead and very nicely done Dominick.


----------



## Dominick

Wow!!! That was fast. 
I'm glad you like it Aaron. It's got some weight to it. I don't have a lathe so it's pretty much hand made. Roughed most of the material off with a bandsaw. Here's some pics of process. 
This was fun to do. Glad I got into it.


----------



## STAR

Sorry I did not get into this, way over committed with home renovations, maintenanve etc.

Seems like everything needs maintenance and with the drowing season the grass is getting bigger, all the hedges eed trimming, all sixty metres of them.

Plus being in OZ creates some difficulty with delivery. But I forgot to ask No 2 daughter nwhat her travel itenary was and as it so happens she left for Dallas yesterday.

She could have posted it there for me like she does for our other daugter who lived in Omaha for eigt years and has lots of good friends she is still in touch with.

I would not be wanting anything sent here, thats just too expensive for the receipiant. Next time I will try to get involved.

I like this idea and I like to see all the different personal variations, but most of all I like the sharing.

Pete


----------



## Dave Paine

Woohoo, almost a build thread. I like it. :thumbsup:

You are getting a lot of use out of your bandsaw. 

Now if you had a lathe, you could have put that spiral on the handle with a single catch. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> Woohoo, almost a build thread. I like it. :thumbsup:
> 
> You are getting a lot of use out of your bandsaw.
> 
> Now if you had a lathe, you could have put that spiral on the handle with a single catch. :laughing:


A lathe? That would take the fun out of it. Lol
Yea I love my bandsaw. Not sure how I managed without one. 
Thanks.


----------



## rrbrown

nice job and I like the pictures of progress.


----------



## DaveTTC

Got a little something I've been drying out for 2 yrs now, not sure how it will go but I never sealed the ends or anything and it has little checking so this could be good. Of course I can't say much more cause it will be up to "censored" to show case this.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## firemedic

I'm sorry, the mallet I built is being difficult with finishing due to the recent cold weather... It should be in the mail Tue. My shop is not climate controlled. 

I also had a bit of difficulty with the final sanding. I was asked to make a flat mallet (it's anything but) and I made the mistake of hitting it with a power sander. I had to do some repair but I don't think it obvious without close inspection.


----------



## jstange2

Those are pretty cool guys.


----------



## sawdustfactory

What, fire medic using power tools? The horror.

;-)


----------



## Dominick

sawdustfactory said:


> What, fire medic using power tools? The horror.
> 
> ;-)


Well that's why he messed up. 
He forgot how to use them. Laughing!!!!


----------



## firemedic

Indeed, I forgot how horribly quick a disk sander could mess up a surface... I had to glue a couple pieces of veneer to the wedge to fix the problem!

All the same, it's proof that I'm human. I hope the recipient is a fan of Orchid and Mahogany! I had no idea how nice the Orchid was until the first coat of oil - WOW


----------



## Tommie Hockett

ok guys yall gotta quit it yall are making me feel kinda bad for my recipient his is functional but isn't nearly as purty as these would yall care to tell my how yall are getting the nice finish on them using oil I am not having much luck it just kinda brings out the grain and makes the wood a little darker


----------



## DaveTTC

Well mine is ready to post, was gonna do it nxt weekend but did it today. I want one for me now - oh - someone is sending me one. 

I got a bit hot, it was about 108 today. Sweat dripping off my brow. Had to dispense with my usual wood turning attire. 









I did want to add one more embellishment.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

Ah for the love of god Dave, will you put some clothes on? This is a family forum!!!!! Now were tormented from a half naked Aussie!!!!! Laughing!!!!!


----------



## blaineo

Dominick said:


> Ah for the love of god Dave, will you put some clothes on? This is a family forum!!!!! Now were tormented from a half naked Aussie!!!!! Laughing!!!!!



And SAFETY!! DON'T FORGET THE SAFETY ASPECT!! LMAO....geesh...


----------



## RusDemka

DaveTTC said:


> Well mine is ready to post, was gonna do it nxt weekend but did it today. I want one for me now - oh - someone is sending me one.
> 
> I got a bit hot, it was about 108 today. Sweat dripping off my brow. Had to dispense with my usual wood turning attire.
> 
> View attachment 58801
> 
> 
> I did want to add one more embellishment.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


108 in january?  whats it like in july?. thats hot


----------



## Phaedrus

RusDemka said:


> 108 in january?  whats it like in july?. thats hot


July is winter down there isn't it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dave Paine

Phaedrus said:


> July is winter down there isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Yes southern hemisphere has opposite season's to northern hemisphere.

I heard on the radio today about Tasmania having one of the worse wild fires. So the hot weather is impacting a lot of Australia.


----------



## RusDemka

Phaedrus said:


> July is winter down there isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


That's Wierd, I should have paid attention in school LOL


----------



## Dave Paine

RusDemka said:


> That's Wierd, I should have paid attention in school LOL


Remember the earth's axis is tilted with respect to our orbit around the sun. So when the north pole is closest to the sun, we have summer, which means the south pole is furthest from the sun so they have winter and visa versa.


----------



## Burb

Dave Paine said:


> Remember the earth's axis is tilted with respect to our orbit around the sun. So when the north pole is closest to the sun, we have summer, which means the south pole is furthest from the sun so they have winter and visa versa.


You just never know what you're gonna learn on this site...

Mark


----------



## DaveTTC

RusDemka said:


> 108 in january?  whats it like in july?. thats hot


July might go below 32 at night sometimes.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Ah for the love of god Dave, will you put some clothes on? This is a family forum!!!!! Now were tormented from a half naked Aussie!!!!! Laughing!!!!!


My son hears you and is trying to give me some pointers. He is also more safety conscious. Note he does not wear Japanese safety boots. His are the real deal. Please meet 'The Turning Cowboy Junior'. 









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

Lol. Should be your new avatar.
Very cute. 
Ok stay on subject.


----------



## Shop Dad

At least he's ready for those "Oh s**t!" Moments!


----------



## bond3737

I leave you guys alone for TWO seconds!!!! hahahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

Mine is posted and documented so after it is received may post a build thread. Next time I might hand deliver it, almost as cheap as postage lol.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## bond3737

got my mallet in today!!! Made by Steve (sawdustfactory) LOOKS GREAT! Really like the wood too!- it is spalted red maple finished with three alternating coats of BLO and paste wax and at the top ran into some burl material. First time I have seen a maple burl up close and personal and the effect is gorgeous:thumbsup: Thanks Steve... really look forward whackin some stuff with this bute! Thanks for setting all this up it has been fun. Mine went out in the morning mail:yes: happy turnin all, and thanks again!
Bond


----------



## robert421960

Dang steve that is real purty:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## RusDemka

Yeah for sure looks awesome, every mallet I see makes me think what I should have done different with mine


----------



## duncsuss

Yeah ... but it looks like the little dog thinks it would be even better if Bond were to throw it down the yard so he could chase after it ... go on, throw the stick ... throw the stick ... throw the stick ... :laughing:


----------



## Dominick

RusDemka said:


> Yeah for sure looks awesome, every mallet I see makes me think what I should have done different with mine


That's what makes us unique. That's beautiful Steve. I love the look. To nice to use. And bond your pretty lucky to get from a talented turner like sawdust. Awesome man!!!!


----------



## Dave Paine

bond3737 said:


> got my mallet in today!!! Made by Steve (sawdustfactory) LOOKS GREAT! Really like the wood too!- it is spalted red maple finished with three alternating coats of BLO and paste wax and at the top ran into some burl material. First time I have seen a maple burl up close and personal and the effect is gorgeous:thumbsup: Thanks Steve... really look forward whackin some stuff with this bute! Thanks for setting all this up it has been fun. Mine went out in the morning mail:yes: happy turnin all, and thanks again!
> Bond


A really nice piece of wood and turning by Sawdust. :thumbsup:

Seems too nice to use. :laughing:

Do I detect a Dalmatian in one of the pictures. I have a male. These days he is velcro to my wife. :icon_smile:


----------



## Shop Dad

Wow, beautiful mallet! Looks like it could do some bashing too! Dog is a cutie as well. Looks like maybe Aussie shepherding dog? Definitely sense some mind trick going on there ("Throw...the stick. There is no need to keep this in my hand... Throw...")


----------



## clpead

Very nice sawdust! This was a great idea and from the recent posts, we should be seeing quite a few over the next few days.


----------



## bond3737

lol I saw the dogs. I already threw a lanyard on it and hung it on a high loop so they cant get to it. They would go after it in a second though because all of my screw ups become yard toy 19.95 for a dog toy? I think not. I have to count my rough turned bowls every time I leave the shop because they will sneak in there on all fours and steal a bowl and go hurl it around the yard. David yes atsa dalmation for ya, the dalmation is my ladies and is the most emotionally sensitive dog I have ever met wont leave her side for a second. The catahoulas name is old man and is truly his masters dog, wouldn't cuddle if you stapled him to the bed:laughing: good pups though... cant tell yet if gnawing on wood all day has stunted their growth haha


----------



## DaveTTC

bond3737 said:


> got my mallet in today!!! Made by Steve (sawdustfactory) LOOKS GREAT! Really like the wood too!- it is spalted red maple finished with three alternating coats of BLO and paste wax and at the top ran into some burl material. First time I have seen a maple burl up close and personal and the effect is gorgeous:thumbsup: Thanks Steve... really look forward whackin some stuff with this bute! Thanks for setting all this up it has been fun. Mine went out in the morning mail:yes: happy turnin all, and thanks again!
> Bond


Looks good for sure

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Wooduse

All of these look great! I hope to get in the sharing contest next time around. Seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## rayking49

Got mine in mail, and I'm stuck in TN working on an airplane. Hope to get home tomorrow and get started on mine. I apologize to my recipient for my slowness. Dema, or RusDemka made mine. I absolutely love it!! It's too pretty to use, but I will use it. My wife just sent me pics of it, so here y'all are:



















Dema I wouldn't have you do anything different. It's great like it is!! Thanks so much!


----------



## prestonbill

Two more very nice one. Way to go Steve and Dema.


----------



## Dominick

Good for you ray!!!! Looks cool. 
And kudos to Dema. How did you attach the handle to the head? Looks like walnut and maple? Thumbs up!!!!


----------



## RusDemka

Dominick said:


> Good for you ray!!!! Looks cool.
> And kudos to Dema. How did you attach the handle to the head? Looks like walnut and maple? Thumbs up!!!!


Thanks Dom, it is Cherry and walnut, i bored out a hole all the way through the walnut and glued it with gorila glue..

Ray, i left the center marks incase in the future you want to trim it down after you beat on it for a while :yes:


----------



## DaveTTC

Nice one ray.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

RusDemka said:


> Thanks Dom, it is Cherry and walnut, i bored out a hole all the way through the walnut and glued it with gorila glue..
> 
> Ray, i left the center marks incase in the future you want to trim it down after you beat on it for a while :yes:


Is there a lag bolt or threaded rod in the hole? 
What are the center marks? Is that from the lathe?


----------



## rayking49

Yes so it can be put back on lathe, I'm assuming.


----------



## RusDemka

rayking49 said:


> Yes so it can be put back on lathe, I'm assuming.


Yes thats right


----------



## Chris Curl

those are some beautiful mallets you all have made.

you guys would be a great source for this question ... where can i find a good reference for how to make a mallet? i need one to use with my socket chisels.

thanks


----------



## sawdustfactory

Do you have a lathe? If so they're easy to turn. If not, search on here, I'm sure there's been a how to thread. Or perhaps one if us could turn you one if you'd like.


----------



## Chris Curl

no. I don't have a lathe and have never turned anything in my 52 years. i'd love to learn though.


----------



## Dominick

You really don't need a lathe to make a mallet. Yea it's easier but not necessary. I don't have one and I did one. Just be creative.
Also your mallet doesn't have to be round. It could be like a Thor type of mallet.


----------



## clpead

Nice mallet Dema, I like the use of two different woods.


----------



## Dave Paine

I like the mallet Dema. Well done. :thumbsup:

We now have the first one made from two species.

So far they have all been maul's. I wonder if anyone is doing a T style mallet.......

We are all eager for future pictures. :icon_smile:


----------



## RusDemka

Dave Paine said:


> I like the mallet Dema. Well done. :thumbsup:
> 
> We now have the first one made from two species.
> 
> So far they have all been maul's. I wonder if anyone is doing a T style mallet.......
> 
> We are all eager for future pictures. :icon_smile:


I'm interested myself in seeing the t style mallets


----------



## mengtian

Dave Paine said:


> I like the mallet Dema. Well done. :thumbsup:
> 
> We now have the first one made from two species.
> 
> So far they have all been maul's. I wonder if anyone is doing a T style mallet.......
> 
> We are all eager for future pictures. :icon_smile:


I mailed my Thor mallet yesterday, person should get it by Friday or sooner.


----------



## Dominick

mengtian said:


> I mailed my Thor mallet yesterday, person should get it by Friday or sooner.


Is it for me? 
Laughing!!!!!


----------



## MrSamNC

RusDemka said:


> I'm interested myself in seeing the t style mallets


That'll be me... Lathe-less over here.  Almost done... Having to work around a newborns nap schedule, he's not too fond of the shop noises... Yet.


----------



## WoodMarshall

*Received mallet + BONUS!!!*

Received my mallet from Mike Stafford on Monday!
It's just like Christmas all over again.

It's an awesome looking mallet I pulled out of the box!!
Even better when I unwrapped it!!

Nice shape and beautifully laminated handle.

Thanks Mike for the mallet and the filler pieces in the box!!!:thumbsup:

Going to think hard before I turn that FBE !!!!

Thanks again SawDust for coming up with this swap and handling the details.
I send mine last Thursday, should arrive end of the week or first of next.


----------



## Dominick

Forget it I give up!!!
Who's mike stafford for peat sake. Are my post not coming up? Lol


----------



## RusDemka

Dominick said:


> Forget it I give up!!!
> Who's mike stafford for peat sake. Are my post not coming up? Lol


Hes the guy that sent WoodMarshal his mallet LOL


----------



## Dominick

RusDemka said:


> Hes the guy that sent WoodMarshal his mallet LOL


Oh yea I know that guy. 
Thanks Dema.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> I like the mallet Dema. Well done. :thumbsup:
> 
> We now have the first one made from two species.
> 
> So far they have all been maul's. I wonder if anyone is doing a T style mallet.......
> 
> We are all eager for future pictures. :icon_smile:


Mine is a 'T' styles mallet. Handle done on a lathe then ripped and trimmed and laminated and returned etc. 2 species for handle and another for the head. Hope he has big hands cause I made it to suit my hands. 

Head done with a drop saw and belt sander. Sadly cracked handle when assembling head and had to improvise. My recipient should get it early next week I hope. Posted it 2 days ago.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

WoodMarshall said:


> Received my mallet from Mike Stafford on Monday!
> It's just like Christmas all over again.
> 
> It's an awesome looking mallet I pulled out of the box!!
> Even better when I unwrapped it!!
> 
> Nice shape and beautifully laminated handle.
> 
> Thanks Mike for the mallet and the filler pieces in the box!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Going to think hard before I turn that FBE !!!!
> 
> Thanks again SawDust for coming up with this swap and handling the details.
> I send mine last Thursday, should arrive end of the week or first of next.


Nice Mallet

Who's Mike Stafford.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

*Got mine today !!!*

J.B. Phipps sent it to me he used osage orange for the top I'm purty sure and I have no idea what the handle is but I love it thanks


----------



## Tommie Hockett

he also has his signature /brand in the bottom of the handle but I cant get the dang pic to send to my email and for those of yall wondering it's Bonanza35


----------



## MrSamNC

Tommie Hockett said:


> J.B. Phipps sent it to me he used osage orange for the top I'm purty sure and I have no idea what the handle is but I love it thanks


Very nice.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

one more thing the pics from my crappy phone do not do it justice at all


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Dave Paine said:


> I like the mallet Dema. Well done. :thumbsup:
> 
> We now have the first one made from two species.
> 
> So far they have all been maul's. I wonder if anyone is doing a T style mallet.......
> 
> We are all eager for future pictures. :icon_smile:


Mine is also a T style it will be in the mail tomorrow


----------



## Bonanza35

Tommie Hockett said:


> J.B. Phipps sent it to me he used osage orange for the top I'm purty sure and I have no idea what the handle is but I love it thanks


Glad you like it Tommie. Yes the head is osage and the handle is walnut. I wasn't sure if you'd be familiar with these species living way over there in Gainesville. I hope I didn't break any export regulations by shipping wood across the county line. 
The osage was still above emc when I turned it which should make it keep a good hold on the handle as it dries, but it might also crack wide open one day. Let me know if it does and I'll see what other exotic species I can make you a new one with. 
Here's a pic I took in the sunlight before I sent it as I know that's not an option for you right now. Getting some good rain though!


----------



## Dave Paine

Bonanza35 said:


> Glad you like it Tommie. Yes the head is osage and the handle is walnut. I wasn't sure if you'd be familiar with these species living way over there in Gainesville. I hope I didn't break any export regulations by shipping wood across the county line.
> The osage was still above emc when I turned it which should make it keep a good hold on the handle as it dries, but it might also crack wide open one day. Let me know if it does and I'll see what other exotic species I can make you a new one with.
> Here's a pic I took in the sunlight before I sent it as I know that's not an option for you right now. Getting some good rain though!


Now that looks like my osage orange. As Tommy H said, his phone pictures did not do justice to the mallet. Your picture shows the mallet in all its glory. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960

Dominick said:


> Forget it I give up!!!
> Who's mike stafford for peat sake. Are my post not coming up? Lol


yea i know im behine here but i was wondering the same thing:laughing:


----------



## robert421960

Bonanza and Mike you guys did an awesome job on your mallets :thumbsup::thumbsup:
im totally impressed with the talent people have shown in making these look great
Thanks again Steve for this idea


----------



## Dominick

robert421960 said:


> yea i know im behine here but i was wondering the same thing:laughing:


Yea I agree Robert. I've been asking who he is for some time and nobody knows. 
But on the same note yea mike and bonanza those really came out spectacular. Nice work guys.


----------



## RusDemka

Dominick said:


> Yea I agree Robert. I've been asking who he is for some time and nobody knows.
> But on the same note yea mike and bonanza those really came out spectacular. Nice work guys.


I think its Mike1950 from woodbarter, i think it was posted her by mistake, i saw it at woodbarter
http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=4660&pid=59077#pid59077
Iether way its a great mallet


----------



## Dominick

RusDemka said:


> I think its Mike1950 from woodbarter, i think it was posted her by mistake, i saw it at woodbarter
> http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=4660&pid=59077#pid59077
> Iether way its a great mallet


I don't know Dema? I was checking sawdust factory's list and he's on it. So I'm lost. Lol


----------



## Dominick

Yea I guess it is mike 1950.


----------



## RusDemka

Dominick said:


> Yea I guess it is mike 1950.


Woodmarshal must have participated in both forums. Thats ok:smile:


----------



## sawdustfactory

I think Marshall did participate in both. I don't have that mike on our list.


----------



## Dominick

sawdustfactory said:


> I think Marshall did participate in both. I don't have that mike on our list.


Minor detail. Now I can sleep tonight. Lol


----------



## mike1950

Hey Sorry about the confusion guys- This mallet was from Woodbarter. I put my real name on return address but that was only ID. Not marshall's fault but mine. Good thing though I will now look at all the beautiful mallets here. Sorry marshall.


----------



## rrbrown

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WoodMarshall

Yeah, I screwed up!
Had so much fun turning one mallet I had to turn another one. And then I got a package and I figured it was from here.
Finally figured it out about the same time you guys did!!!!


----------



## mike1950

WoodMarshall said:


> Yeah, I screwed up!
> Had so much fun turning one mallet I had to turn another one. And then I got a package and I figured it was from here.
> Finally figured it out about the same time you guys did!!!!


Hey, If I would have put a name on it that you would have recognized it might have helped. No big deal just added to the fun!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dominick

Thanks guys. I was going nuts trying to figure this out. 
Thanks to Dema for pointing this out to. 
Laughing!!!! Please resume. 
Nice job by the way.


----------



## duncsuss

I got my mallet today -- thanks to mengtian for this BBT (beautiful banging tool) made from walnut and maple, laminated and pinned with dowels of the contrasting wood ... love it, *thank you!* :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## bond3737

that is awesome! Thor style! very very cool


----------



## clpead

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Dominick

That's sweet!!!!! Love the contrasting colors. 
Way to go mengtian. THOR is right, how big is it?


----------



## duncsuss

Dominick said:


> THOR is right, how big is it?


Weighs in at almost exactly 1.5 lbs; the head is 7" from strike-plate to strike-plate, 3" x 2.25" at the widest cross-section; the handle length is 8.5".

In other words, it's a big boy :yes:


----------



## nblasa

bond3737 said:


> that is awesome! Thor style! very very cool


How cool is that?! Getting to use Mjolnir in the workshop. This has been awesome to watch. I had been planning on making a very plain-looking mallet later this year, but watching what you guys have come up with is making me think that any project is a chance to show off a little and get creative.


----------



## WoodMarshall

That is way cool !!!

Very unique style and beautiful to boot!!!


----------



## duncsuss

nblasa said:


> How cool is that?! Getting to use Mjolnir in the workshop.


Plus it gives me the excuse to curse in Norwegian as I'm hammering stuff ... du jævle, jeg skal slå deg ihjel ... :furious:


----------



## sawdustfactory

Awesome mallet. I'm loving all that I've seen so far. Thanks everyone for taking part. Gotta come up with something good for the next one.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

yep everything is awesome so far mine is in the mail so I can't wait for the next one be sure it's something flatworkers can do also


----------



## Phaedrus

I think I might be the last one done with these. I have three days off starting tomorrow morning, so I plan to get a lot done!

I'll probably spend the whole time finishing up my mallet and staring patiently at my mailbox waiting for mine to arrive.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## DaveTTC

duncsuss said:


> I got my mallet today -- thanks to mengtian for this BBT (beautiful banging tool) made from walnut and maple, laminated and pinned with dowels of the contrasting wood ... love it, thank you! :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


That is one nice mallet. Everyone has done so well. The bar is high.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> yep everything is awesome so far mine is in the mail so I can't wait for the next one be sure it's something flatworkers can do also


Maybe a pen. I know there are turned pens but I think I triangular pen would be quite something also. Sky is the limit.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960

that mallet is pretty cool with lots of contrasting wood
good job


----------



## HandToolGuy

That mallet is BEE-U-Tiful. But I m glad you own it not me. I can't see myself ever getting the courage to actually use a tool like that.


----------



## Dominick

I just got home and was pleasantly surprised to see I had a package. I received my beautiful mallet turned by one of best turners on this site 
Bond3737. I love this thing. I believe its Osage orange. It's solid, smooth and heavy. The handle is very comfy. On the side it says ONE TIMER burned in there. Ok enough here's pics. 


















































Look at the detail in the burning. 
Thanks bond, you rock!!!
Much appreciated.


----------



## clpead

That's really cool. It's amazing that everyone has added their own little twist to this. On a side note, I saw a bland little mallet at Woodcraft the other day for 80 bucks.....


----------



## mengtian

How did you get the letters Blue after burning? dye?


----------



## Dominick

The mallet survived delivery. That's how tough it is. Lol









And yea I saw those bland mallets at woodcraft to. They were light and cheesy.


----------



## Dominick

mengtian said:


> How did you get the letters Blue after burning? dye?


There black not blue.


----------



## robert421960

Bond you did well :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
thats a nice mallet


----------



## duncsuss

Excellent work, Bond :yes:


----------



## Dominick

I love how I can stand it up on the handle. Easy access when looking down and carving. Except I can't seem to put it down. Lol


----------



## mengtian

Dominick said:


> There black not blue.


How did you get the blue out to make it look black again:laughing:

OK...time to see the eye doctor


----------



## robert421960

mengtian said:


> How did you get the blue out to make it look black again:laughing:
> 
> OK...time to see the eye doctor


i think he is tricking us.it looked black to me too


----------



## Dave Paine

mengtian said:


> How did you get the blue out to make it look black again:laughing:
> 
> OK...time to see the eye doctor


Look blue to me especially the last "ONE".

Very nice mallet bond. :thumbsup:

Just watch out - now we have Dominick the hit man. Have mallet will travel. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> Look blue to me especially the last "ONE".
> 
> Very nice mallet bond. :thumbsup:
> 
> Just watch out - now we have Dominick the hit man. Have mallet will travel. :laughing:


Yea watch out for the little goomba running around with this thing. I think I may put this in my truck if you know what I mean!!! Laughing!!!!


----------



## HandToolGuy

Wow! These mallets are stunners! (Um, pun NOT intended; but on the other hand....) 
Great work guys.


----------



## Shop Dad

Wow, I can't imagine you would need to bang more than one time with that mallet. Cool, and nice score Dominick. :thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss

Dave Paine said:


> Look blue to me especially the last "ONE".


Oh yes, it's blue. The color-picker in Photoshop does not lie :no:


----------



## Dominick

duncsuss said:


> Oh yes, it's blue. The color-picker in Photoshop does not lie :no:


Laughing!!!!! 
Where's bond, he'll tell us if we're all color blind.


----------



## RusDemka

duncsuss said:


> Oh yes, it's blue. The color-picker in Photoshop does not lie :no:


I see blue


----------



## Dominick

It's black. Maybe the black mixed with the yellow wood makes it look blue. I don't know?


----------



## Dominick

Laughing my AO!!! I think I figured out the blue you guys are seeing. When I took the picture there was a blue container sitting on the table which was giving the reflection. Lol
So I guess your eyes are good and mine are bad. 
Oops!!! My bad.


----------



## Shop Dad

Photoshop doesn't lie, it's true. Digital camera sensors without proper white balancing? Maybe... :shifty:


----------



## RusDemka

Dominick said:


> It's black. Maybe the black mixed with the yellow wood makes it look blue. I don't know?


It's the lighting angle, finish is reflecting over black causing it to look blue ish


----------



## bond3737

glad ya like it! I'm going with the lighting... Sure wasnt blue when it left my house.... when they asked me if I wanted bubble wrap I laughed... But has anyone else felt slightly odd walking into the post office with a mallet? Right as I walked in I thought- what is the least threatening way to hold this?:laughing:


----------



## Dominick

I love it bond. Thanks. I love the ONE TIMER. Lol
That's all it will take with this sucker. Like I said earlier, this might be an accessory for my truck. 
Kudos bond.


----------



## Phaedrus

The "one timer" is a serious instrument with pummeling capacity! I like the stout proportions of it it. That is certainly not one that needs to be babied. It looks like it is made like a baseball bat where it is made to strike with the lettering face up (perpendicular to striking side). I was reading about that in preparation for my build...interesting stuff.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dave Paine

bond3737 said:


> glad ya like it! I'm going with the lighting... Sure wasnt blue when it left my house.... when they asked me if I wanted bubble wrap I laughed... But has anyone else felt slightly odd walking into the post office with a mallet? Right as I walked in I thought- what is the least threatening way to hold this?:laughing:


Not a mallet, but I have a good story.

In the late 80's a colleague was assigned to Japan for a few years. When he returned we talked about living in Japan. I had made several business trips, but had no idea what the lifestyle differences were.

He mentioned that in Japan, weapons such as a rifle had to be licensed. The weapon had to be taken to have the license renewed. Sounds simple. The laugh is that the business locations which renewed the licenses were banks. So imaging people walking into a bank with a weapon - but only to renew a license. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick

I wonder how many time they get robbed? But I'm not sure if I'd want to with everyone wielding a gun.
Funny story.


----------



## firemedic

Got my mallet today! And I can finally call the one I made finished too.

This came from Duncan this morn. I have no idea how the handle was done but it's pretty dang cool!

My mallet goes into a priority box sat morn when I get off work... Only a week later than it should have


----------



## robert421960

Good mallets just keep coming
man you guys do awesome work:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## duncsuss

firemedic said:


> Got my mallet today! And I can finally call the one I made finished too.
> 
> This came from Duncan this morn. I have no idea how the handle was done but it's pretty dang cool!


Glad it got to you ... but what did they do to the handle? :blink::blink::blink:

:laughing:

It's something that Ernie Conover taught us at a workshop I went to a few months back, this is the first chance I had to try it myself.

Really it's just the same as "off center" turning, but the additional axes are arranged so it creates a twist in the part that remains. If I get ambitious I'll do a design/build thread on it sometime.


----------



## Dominick

Good for you jean. And awesome job Duncan 
The handle is interesting.


----------



## DaveTTC

firemedic said:


> Got my mallet today! And I can finally call the one I made finished too.
> 
> This came from Duncan this morn. I have no idea how the handle was done but it's pretty dang cool!
> 
> My mallet goes into a priority box sat morn when I get off work... Only a week later than it should have


We have a theme coming through. Wood burning. Nice job Duncan. Multi axis turning is something I want to do more of. I also want to do some eccentric turning.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

duncsuss said:


> Glad it got to you ... but what did they do to the handle? :blink::blink::blink:
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> It's something that Ernie Conover taught us at a workshop I went to a few months back, this is the first chance I had to try it myself.
> 
> Really it's just the same as "off center" turning, but the additional axes are arranged so it creates a twist in the part that remains. If I get ambitious I'll do a design/build thread on it sometime.


Yes I would love to see a design thread.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## sawdustfactory

I love this. So far we have several _relatively_ plain mallets, with the one I made probably the plainest of the bunch so far if it wasn't for the wood). We've had 2 piecers, added embellishments, wood burning, lamination, off center turning, carving and flat style. This is exactly what I hoped for in doing this. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## duncsuss

DaveTTC said:


> We have a theme coming through. Wood burning. Nice job Duncan. Multi axis turning is something I want to do more of. I also want to do some eccentric turning.


Thanks ... those who know me well would probably say everything I do is eccentric :laughing:


----------



## rayking49

has anyone else felt slightly odd walking into the post office with a mallet? Right as I walked in I thought- what is the least threatening way to hold this?:laughing:[/QUOTE]

I've been wondering what the postal clerks will think in the morning when I walk in with mine. LOL:icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick

rayking49 said:


> has anyone else felt slightly odd walking into the post office with a mallet? Right as I walked in I thought- what is the least threatening way to hold this?:laughing:


I've been wondering what the postal clerks will think in the morning when I walk in with mine. LOL:icon_smile:[/QUOTE]

Don't do it ray. Go in grab your box then leave. Go home and pack it up. Then drop it off. 
Save yourself. Lol


----------



## Shop Dad

Wow Duncan, that is very cool. Nice job!

Ya got an awesome mallet there Jean/Tom. (Sounds like Jean-temps which I believe is "Hammer-time" in French, appropriately enough.) :blink: :hammer:


----------



## prestonbill

Wow haven't been here for a couple and man you guys are doing a great job turning and making mallet and the pictures keep on a coming. Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss

sawdustfactory said:


> I love this. So far we have several _relatively_ plain mallets, with the one I made probably the plainest of the bunch so far if it wasn't for the wood). We've had 2 piecers, added embellishments, wood burning, lamination, off center turning, carving and flat style. This is exactly what I hoped for in doing this. Keep the pics coming.


But no duct tape yet.

Hope DaveTTC comes through for us :cowboy:


----------



## Mose

Just received a text that a box arrived at the Ponderosa. Very pumped to get home and check it out. Word is they delivered it on a pallet, but that could be an exaggeration, maybe.


----------



## Dominick

Mose said:


> Just received a text that a box arrived at the Ponderosa. Very pumped to get home and check it out. Word is they delivered it on a pallet, but that could be an exaggeration, maybe.


Laughing!!!! 
Your dreaming Mose


----------



## Chris Curl

Mose said:


> Just received a text that a box arrived at the Ponderosa. Very pumped to get home and check it out. Word is they delivered it on a pallet, but that could be an exaggeration, maybe.


Yeah, I hear those Thor mallets are REALLY heavy!


----------



## mengtian

duncsuss said:


> I got my mallet today -- thanks to mengtian for this BBT (beautiful banging tool) made from walnut and maple, laminated and pinned with dowels of the contrasting wood ... love it, *thank you!* :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


Fun factoid (or how something comes out totally by accident and you look smart): I made a mallet earlier this month (did not know that was what we were doing for this swap) and the head of the mallet was Cortez (Brazillian Walnut?). I purchased a 3" x 1/4" length of the wood. After I cut it to fit the mallet I realized that the piec of wood was not even close to being 3/8" the whole width. It ranged from over 3/8th to less than a 1/4. Anyway, by accident they were both angled in the proper direction so it didn't look stupid. Later on I was reading about mallets and found out they should be at an angle so on the down swing you hit what ever evenly.

With this mallet I glued the face plates plates on then chopped them at 12 degrees (more or less)


----------



## duncsuss

mengtian said:


> ... how something comes out totally by accident and you look smart...


Uh-oh, looks like you just broke Rule #1: "Never admit something good happened by accident."


:laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC

duncsuss said:


> But no duct tape yet.
> 
> Hope DaveTTC comes through for us :cowboy:


Only if you count the packaging lol, I'll have to make a point of it for the next swap.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Has anyone done a head count. How many mallets have been received and how many yet to come.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> Has anyone done a head count. How many mallets have been received and how many yet to come.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I was hoping you would tell us Dave.


----------



## robert421960

What no mallets delivered today?????????


----------



## Dominick

We're waiting for Mose to go home. He believes he got something in the mail.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> I was hoping you would tell us Dave.


Mallets, just over a third received. 

Here is the current list: 9 of 24

FROM. TOO

1 RusDemka. Rayking49. 5th
2 Knika. 
3 robert421960. 
4 rrbrown. 
5 duncsuss. firemedic. 9th
6 bond3737. Dominik 8th
7 Tambotie. 
8 Ru5611. 
9 MrSamNC. 
10 Dave TTC. 
11 timmybgood. 
12 firemedic. 
13 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett. 6th
14 Dominick Clpead. 3rd
15 Tommie Hockett. 
16 DST. 
17 CLPEAD. Robert421960. 2nd
18 RayKing49
19 Prestonbill. RusDemka. 1st
20 WoodMarshall. 
21 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737. 4th
22 mengtian. Duncsuss. 7th
23 brose1313. 
24 blaineo.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Mose

Having trouble posting from the computer something about a missing security token. I will get it squared away and get up a couple pictures. It is awesome. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## robert421960

Mose said:


> Having trouble posting from the computer something about a missing security token. I will get it squared away and get up a couple pictures. It is awesome. Sorry about the delay.


i stayed up all night waiting on your pics :no::no::no::no::no:
but i am anxious to see them so i hope you get it figured out


----------



## GoIrish

This was a great idea and the mallets have all been fantastic. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## blaineo

Got my package Thursday....but I started work again after bein' out of it from my car accident...been beat all week. So, all rested and took a couple snapshots! And here's my mallets!  

Jack's note was on top and was surprised when there was not one, but FIVE, toys for me to whack with...well, one wasn't for me, and too perty to whack with...and the other was for Byron to whack things with...lol His note read, "Hope you can use these. One for heavy duty work, one for medium work, and one for light work. A man needs more than one hammer. Also one for your Big lil helper, and something for the better half. May God Bless. Jack..aka Knika"

Jack, these are awesome!! Thank you from me and my family!!! My wife was in Awe of flower vase!! Loved the iridescent look on it! She was all smiles. And Byron, well, included a pic with his mallet! He's been pestering me for three days to get out to the shop so he can add it to his tool box that G'ma n' G'pa gave him for christmas...so..off we go to the shop...us boys and our whackers... lol


----------



## RusDemka

blaineo said:


> Got my package Thursday....but I started work again after bein' out of it from my car accident...been beat all week. So, all rested and took a couple snapshots! And here's my mallets!
> 
> Jack's note was on top and was surprised when there was not one, but FIVE, toys for me to whack with...well, one wasn't for me, and too perty to whack with...and the other was for Byron to whack things with...lol His note read, "Hope you can use these. One for heavy duty work, one for medium work, and one for light work. A man needs more than one hammer. Also one for your Big lil helper, and something for the better half. May God Bless. Jack..aka Knika"
> 
> Jack, these are awesome!! Thank you from me and my family!!! My wife was in Awe of flower vase!! Loved the iridescent look on it! She was all smiles. And Byron, well, included a pic with his mallet! He's been pestering me for three days to get out to the shop so he can add it to his tool box that G'ma n' G'pa gave him for christmas...so..off we go to the shop...us boys and our whackers... lol


Wow that's a lot of goodies you got there, looks great...


----------



## robert421960

thats pretty cool and a good looking kid too
he looks excited


----------



## Dominick

Wow!!!! Lucky you. 
Nice job knika well done.


----------



## Dave Paine

Wow indeed, very nice package. Well done. :thumbsup:

Look out, we have a new young hit man on the loose. :laughing:


----------



## blaineo

Dave Paine said:


> Wow indeed, very nice package. Well done. :thumbsup:
> 
> Look out, we have a new young hit man on the loose. :laughing:


Lol well luckily I've got him trained to just whack n drill on stuff in the scrap bin!


----------



## Mose

I have received my new Woodshop Shillelagh. It was not delivered on a pallet as I was led to believe, but it is stout enough to deserve a pallet. It is ready for some serious pounding but it'll break my heart to ding it. I was carrying it around this weekend, you know, keep the kids in line. Now I'm going to have to buy a chisel worthy of the mallet.

It has some great wood burning to commemorate the exchange, turned from some nice rich cherry, roughly 12" in length and ready to go. The screen name of the creator was not in the package, but with a little research and a return address I believe this is the handy work of *DST*. If I'm wrong let me know so credit can be given where credit is due. 

Thanks for such a fine mallet. 

(Mine is close to being completed so don't fret ********* it's almost on it's way)


----------



## robert421960

very nice mallet :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss

I used Mjølnir for the first time over the weekend ... evidence in the photo on THIS thread ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Nice job on the mallet DST. I like the fact that you incorporated the mallet swap on it. Well done. 
And good for you Mose.


----------



## DaveTTC

Wel done mose and dst. That is 11 of 24 received if my maths is correct, almost hot 1/2 way. I'm expecting a flood of mallets in the next 24 hrs and then a trickle till the last come in.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## fboyles

I just noticed that my name is not on the swap list. I received who I'm making for?? I would assume that means no one is making one for me .



DaveTTC said:


> Mallets, just over a third received.
> 
> Here is the current list: 9 of 24
> 
> FROM. TOO
> 
> 1 RusDemka. Rayking49. 5th
> 2 Knika.
> 3 robert421960.
> 4 rrbrown.
> 5 duncsuss. firemedic. 9th
> 6 bond3737. Dominik 8th
> 7 Tambotie.
> 8 Ru5611.
> 9 MrSamNC.
> 10 Dave TTC.
> 11 timmybgood.
> 12 firemedic.
> 13 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett. 6th
> 14 Dominick Clpead. 3rd
> 15 Tommie Hockett.
> 16 DST.
> 17 CLPEAD. Robert421960. 2nd
> 18 RayKing49
> 19 Prestonbill. RusDemka. 1st
> 20 WoodMarshall.
> 21 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737. 4th
> 22 mengtian. Duncsuss. 7th
> 23 brose1313.
> 24 blaineo.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

fboyles said:


> I just noticed that my name is not on the swap list. I received who I'm making for?? I would assume that means no one is making one for me .


That would not be good.

If you did miss the list, I will be happy to make a mallet to swap with you.

I did not volunteer at the time, but the thread has been inspiring.

Edit. I just got a PM from someone who is making a mallet for you. Happy that you made the list.


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> That would not be good.
> 
> If you did miss the list, I will be happy to make a mallet to swap with you.
> 
> I did not volunteer at the time, but the thread has been inspiring.
> 
> Edit. I just got a PM from someone who is making a mallet for you. Happy that you made the list.


That's totally cool!!!!! God I love this forum. 
Another woodworker helping another. 
Thumbsup!!!!


----------



## fboyles

I 100% agree. Great members make great forums. 



Dominick said:


> That's totally cool!!!!! God I love this forum.
> Another woodworker helping another.
> Thumbsup!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC

fboyles said:


> I just noticed that my name is not on the swap list. I received who I'm making for?? I would assume that means no one is making one for me .


My bad, seems I may not have copied the latest list or you were not on the last one though it is evident you are part of the whole swap thing. 

Hope this includes everyone. 

Mallet

Here is the current list: 11 of 25

FROM. TOO

1 RusDemka. Rayking49. 5th
2 Knika. Blaineo 10th
3 robert421960. 
4 rrbrown. 
5 duncsuss. firemedic. 9th
6 bond3737. Dominik 8th
7 Tambotie. 
8 Ru5611. 
9 MrSamNC. 
10 Dave TTC. 
11 timmybgood. 
12 firemedic. 
13 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett. 6th
14 Dominick Clpead. 3rd
15 Tommie Hockett. 
16 DST. Mose. 11th
17 CLPEAD. Robert421960. 2nd
18 RayKing49
19 Prestonbill. RusDemka. 1st
20 WoodMarshall. 
21 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737. 4th
22 mengtian. Duncsuss. 7th
23 brose1313. 
24 blaineo. 
25 fboyles.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## timmybgood

My mallet arrived Saturday, but this is the first chance I've had to post photos.

It is 12" long, and the head is 3 1/4" diameter. The head is cherry, I'm not sure what the handle is. It weighs in at 16.005oz.

The only object in my shop that was made on a lathe was made by Robert in Kentucky, whom I believe to be Robert421960. Weren't you fretting over your design in the other thread? This thing is a beaut! perfectly weighted for whacking stuff. Thank you sir.


































And my 2 1/2 y.o. Bridget claiming daddy's toy as her own. She was swinging so furiously that it was hard to get a decent shot.










My mallet is mostly done. I hope to have it in the mail this week.


----------



## duncsuss

A couple more fine mallets posted; good work guys :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960

timmybgood said:


> My mallet arrived Saturday, but this is the first chance I've had to post photos.
> 
> It is 12" long, and the head is 3 1/4" diameter. The head is cherry, I'm not sure what the handle is. It weighs in at 16.005oz.
> 
> The only object in my shop that was made on a lathe was made by Robert in Kentucky, whom I believe to be Robert421960. Weren't you fretting over your design in the other thread? This thing is a beaut! perfectly weighted for whacking stuff. Thank you sir.
> 
> *Apparently I'm good at woodworking but not resizing images, they'll be on here eventually*
> 
> And my 2 1/2 y.o. Bridget claiming daddy's toy as her own. She was swinging so furiously that it was hard to get a decent shot.
> 
> My mallet is mostly done. I hope to have it in the mail this week.


Yep that's me.I meant to put a note in it but forgot to lol. I didn't take but one pic of it either so you have to.the handle is purple heart with the head is cherry and the wedge is oak I'm sure glad you like it


----------



## Dominick

Hey no pics? You know the rule? No pics didn't happen man. So Robert didn't make you a mallet did he? Laughing!!!!!!


----------



## duncsuss

Dominick said:


> Hey no pics? You know the rule? No pics didn't happen man. So Robert didn't make you a mallet did he? Laughing!!!!!!


Huh ... I could swear I just pix of it ... where'd they go? :blink:


----------



## DaveTTC

timmybgood said:


> My mallet arrived Saturday, but this is the first chance I've had to post photos.
> 
> It is 12" long, and the head is 3 1/4" diameter. The head is cherry, I'm not sure what the handle is. It weighs in at 16.005oz.
> 
> The only object in my shop that was made on a lathe was made by Robert in Kentucky, whom I believe to be Robert421960. Weren't you fretting over your design in the other thread? This thing is a beaut! perfectly weighted for whacking stuff. Thank you sir.
> 
> *Apparently I'm good at woodworking but not resizing images, they'll be on here eventually*
> 
> And my 2 1/2 y.o. Bridget claiming daddy's toy as her own. She was swinging so furiously that it was hard to get a decent shot.
> 
> My mallet is mostly done. I hope to have it in the mail this week.


Can't wait to see a pic. I'll post it as received as soon as I see pic. Posting order is as the pics are received, you describe a nice mallet. Now I'm hanging out to see it. If you need software to resize I think photo filter is ok. I just don't download any of the other stuff, just what I want. 

http://www.afterdawn.com/software/desktop/image_editing/photofiltre.cfm

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> My bad, seems I may not have copied the latest list or you were not on the last one though it is evident you are part of the whole swap thing.
> 
> Hope this includes everyone.
> 
> Mallet
> 
> Here is the current list: 11 of 25
> 
> FROM. TOO
> 
> 1 RusDemka. Rayking49. 5th
> 2 Knika. Blaineo 10th
> 3 robert421960.
> 4 rrbrown.
> 5 duncsuss. firemedic. 9th
> 6 bond3737. Dominik 8th
> 7 Tambotie.
> 8 Ru5611.
> 9 MrSamNC.
> 10 Dave TTC.
> 11 timmybgood.
> 12 firemedic.
> 13 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett. 6th
> 14 Dominick Clpead. 3rd
> 15 Tommie Hockett.
> 16 DST. Mose. 11th
> 17 CLPEAD. Robert421960. 2nd
> 18 RayKing49
> 19 Prestonbill. RusDemka. 1st
> 20 WoodMarshall.
> 21 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737. 4th
> 22 mengtian. Duncsuss. 7th
> 23 brose1313.
> 24 blaineo.
> 25 fboyles.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Is the list missing Mose as sender. I see as receiving from DST #16.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> Is the list missing Mose as sender. I see as receiving from DST #16.


Yes I think you're right. That looks like there must be 26 participants, I'll fix that on the next update. More the merrier. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Hwood

Great stuff guys.


----------



## rrbrown

timmybgood said:


> My mallet arrived Saturday, but this is the first chance I've had to post photos.
> 
> It is 12" long, and the head is 3 1/4" diameter. The head is cherry, I'm not sure what the handle is. It weighs in at 16.005oz.
> 
> The only object in my shop that was made on a lathe was made by Robert in Kentucky, whom I believe to be Robert421960. Weren't you fretting over your design in the other thread? This thing is a beaut! perfectly weighted for whacking stuff. Thank you sir.
> 
> *Apparently I'm good at woodworking but not resizing images, they'll be on here eventually*
> 
> And my 2 1/2 y.o. Bridget claiming daddy's toy as her own. She was swinging so furiously that it was hard to get a decent shot.
> 
> 
> My mallet is mostly done. I hope to have it in the mail this week.


Pictures please. :laughing:


----------



## duncsuss

rrbrown said:


> Pictures please. :laughing:


(of the one you received, not the one you're making )


----------



## rrbrown

I'm sorry I thought that was implied by his receiving a mallet. :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC

What I would like to see is a single post with all the mallets once they have all reached their destinations.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> What I would like to see is a single post with all the mallets once they have all reached their destinations.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Oh you would? Me to Dave. I vote for Dave to compose a thread of them when it's all said and done. Vote Dave!!!! Lol


----------



## blaineo

hmm...and, AND, AND...i'm thinkin' for the NEXT swap...*hint hint*...that the idea I saw a page or two back...you need to incorporate somethin' to do with the swap..."Mallet Swap '12" or whatever......hmm..course, now that i think about it, maybe some guys/gals don't have access to a woodburner or carver? lol...I think that's kinda cool..


----------



## robert421960

rrbrown said:


> Pictures please. :laughing:


Yea i wanna see pics too:yes::yes:
I want to know what y'all think about it


----------



## DaveTTC

robert421960 said:


> Yea i wanna see pics too:yes::yes:
> I want to know what y'all think about it


+10. Must be a heap of us hanging out here to see more. i got no idea when mine will arrive, but hopefully the one I sent will arrive tomorrow. It is one hour from Wednesday here. Hoping when I wake up maybe 5 new pics of received mallets.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Mose

The mallet I made was put in the mail today and should arrive to it's destination in 3 days, or so USPS says.


----------



## RusDemka

Still no pictures from *timmybgood????? :no:*


----------



## knika

*Got mine.*

Got mine yesterday. Thanks Ray King I realy like it. Too nice to use I think(but I will and I'll cry when I do). I hope my pictures do it justice. It is Walnut and Cherry.


----------



## duncsuss

knika said:


> Got mine yesterday. Thanks Ray King I realy like it. Too nice to use I think(but I will and I'll cry when I do). I hope my pictures do it justice. It is Walnut and Cherry.


Ding-ding-ding ... another winner, nice turning Ray :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960

very nice Ray :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

Another fine hitterer. I Berra go back to bed lol, was really hoping to see a few more in today's mail and maybe even one in my box, the days is yet young I guess. We'll just have to wait and see. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## mengtian

You guys make me want to get a lathe


----------



## rrbrown

Mine went out the other day do to a few problems and I'm hoping it gets there tomorrow.


----------



## rayking49

Knika, after I saw what you sent out, I worried what I did wasn't very good. I hope you like it. It was fun to make. It's a little smaller than the one RusDemka sent me, so I worried about that too. I've never made one, so I was just going off the top of my head with that one. Hopefully you'll get some good pounding done with it.


----------



## Dominick

I like it a lot ray. I think the size is great. I have a big one I use for really big hitting and a smaller one I use for small carving chisels. Is the handle separate from the head?


----------



## DaveTTC

Fear not Ray, yours looks mighty fine. I'm worried about how mine will be when it gets to destination. I know it has its first indentation compliments of a young boy who was visiting the day I posted it, he thought it would be good to try it out. It was only a gentle hit but a hit nonetheless. 
The biggy will be how it responds to climate change etc. 

Still hoping timmybgood will b good and post a pic soon .

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## knika

Ray, it is perfect size and like I said it is so nice that I don't want to scratch it. But I know I will.:icon_cry:


----------



## MrSamNC

Mose said:


> The mallet I made was put in the mail today...


Same here. Ran into issues with shipping/postage, but it's all worked out now. Nothing is ever easy for me... nothing. :wallbash:


----------



## firemedic

I sent a mallet out today but I also sent out a box with goodies for making a wooden vise to Chris Curl...

I swapped the addresses on them an only realized just before sending them out!!! Yikes!

lol, crisis averted though.

Sawdustfactory should finally be receiving his mallet in a couple days! It's Orchid and Mahogany.


----------



## Bonedoc

Wow, who would've ever thought a " bashing tool" could become such great art in such a cool idea. This thread has been very inspiring. Great job to all


----------



## rayking49

Yes the handle I turned separately. Then I used a Forstner bit, drilled the head and glued them together. I used the mallet I got from Rus to drive the two together. Its a good tight fit. I'm glad you like it. Dave that is what they are being made for, but I probably would have cringed too. LOL. Knika I put ypur initials and username on the end, I don't know if you noticed, I wish I had put the date, or at least the year on it. Oh well, hindsight......


----------



## Dominick

I'm still waiting to see Roberts mallet. And I think there's another one that wasn't posted either.


----------



## Dave Paine

Dominick said:


> I'm still waiting to see Roberts mallet. And I think there's another one that wasn't posted either.


Yes, I was thinking the same. Been a "dry" day for mallet pictures.

For those addicted to the thread, it has not been a good day. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same. Been a "dry" day for mallet pictures.
> 
> For those addicted to the thread, it has not been a good day. :laughing:


Yea I'm not sure what's going on. Maybe there's a postal strike to. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same. Been a "dry" day for mallet pictures.
> 
> For those addicted to the thread, it has not been a good day. :laughing:


I check before I go to bed, go to the toilet at 1am and check, up for the kids at 4am and check, out of bed at 6 and check, check all day and 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

To much info Dave. You've been on the toilet seat thread to much. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC

Update on 27 mallets. 

Hope this includes everyone.


Here is the current list: 12 of 27 received and pictures posted
8 of 27 in the mail and or yet to have pics posted

7 of 27 possibly still in progress. 

FROM. TOO

* 1 RusDemka. Rayking49. 5th
* 2 Knika. Blaineo 10th
* 3 robert421960. ???
* 4 rrbrown.
* 5 duncsuss. firemedic. 9th
* 6 bond3737. Dominik 8th
7 Tambotie.
8 Ru5611.
* 9 MrSamNC.
* 10 Dave TTC.
11 timmybgood.
* 12 firemedic.
* 13 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett. 6th
* 14 Dominick Clpead. 3rd
15 Tommie Hockett.
* 16 DST. Mose. 11th
* 17 CLPEAD. Robert421960. 2nd
* 18 RayKing49. Knika. 12th
* 19 Prestonbill. RusDemka. 1st
20 WoodMarshall.
* 21 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737. 4th
* 22 mengtian. Duncsuss. 7th
23 brose1313.
24 blaineo.
25 fboyles.
* 26 Mose
* 27 phaedrus. 

* ones that have been sent 
I have tried to be as accurate as possible.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> Update on 27 mallets.
> 
> FROM. TOO
> 
> * 1 RusDemka. Rayking49. 5th
> * 2 Knika. Blaineo 10th
> * 3 robert421960. ???


I think in post #212 we found out Robert421960 sent his mallet to timmybgood. We have all been waiting with baited breath for timmybgood to post the pictures. :smile:


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> I think in post #212 we found out Robert421960 sent his mallet to timmybgood. We have all been waiting with baited breath for timmybgood to post the pictures. :smile:


I was hoping the ??? might prompt him to 'b good' and post a pic. I think I've made another mistake there somewhere too. The * don't add up, not sure if I forgot one or there is one more unaccounted for than I realised.

Dave The Turning Cowboy

Maybe some one should PM him


----------



## robert421960

has been a slow day in the mallet thread till tonight

i wish i had taken pics of my mallet but i didnt
i have one pic but its not good at all
it is a purty mallet i promise
i guess we keep waiting :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## DaveTTC

robert421960 said:


> has been a slow day in the mallet thread till tonight
> 
> i wish i had taken pics of my mallet but i didnt
> i have one pic but its not good at all
> it is a purty mallet i promise
> i guess we keep waiting :yes::yes::yes:


I took pics of my mallet for just such occasion.


----------



## firemedic

With all the skin Dave showed, I guess I can show y'all the picture of me with the mallet I sent out to sawdustfactory...


----------



## Phaedrus

DaveTTC said:


> I took pics of my mallet for just such occasion.


Me too, but I didn't star in the photo like Jean did.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## DaveTTC

firemedic said:


> With all the skin Dave showed, I guess I can show y'all the picture of me with the mallet I sent out to sawdustfactory...


Looks like you're shopping for a new bride lol


----------



## firemedic

DaveTTC said:


> Looks like you're shopping for a new bride lol


:laughing: ...no, just dinner!


----------



## robert421960

Maybe I never sent out a Mallet :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RusDemka

robert421960 said:


> Maybe I never sent out a Mallet :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


What mallet?


----------



## DaveTTC

2:53am. Stinking hot and ........ No mallets

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka

DaveTTC said:


> 2:53am. Stinking hot and ........ No mallets
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Turn on the ac....


----------



## mengtian

DaveTTC said:


> 2:53am. Stinking hot and ........ No mallets
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Make one:thumbsup: I am waiting also.....thought would head out to the golf course


----------



## clpead

mengtian said:


> Make one:thumbsup: I am waiting also.....thought would head out to the golf course


not fair, it's 32 degrees here!!!! Ugh, can't wait for Spring for both golf and woodworking without the heater.


----------



## ryan50hrl

clpead said:


> not fair, it's 32 degrees here!!!! Ugh, can't wait for Spring for both golf and woodworking without the heater.


How do you golf with a heater?


----------



## Tambotie

Hi brose1313 I will make the mallet this weekend had grand kids for dec left 7 jan shop opened 7 jan work for month finished money in the bank now the fun stuff for a week then prep for feb. Regards Tambotie


----------



## clpead

ryan50hrl said:


> How do you golf with a heater?


:no: you know what I mean.


----------



## RusDemka

clpead said:


> not fair, it's 32 degrees here!!!! Ugh, can't wait for Spring for both golf and woodworking without the heater.


Its 10 degrees here, but we do have indoor golf lol


----------



## rrbrown

We've had like 7-10 days of nothing but rain. Sun finally came out today.

Dogs need hosing down everytime they go outside. If not I have mud everywhere.

We've had flooding rains, cold rain and even sleet snow mix. I got a new driver for Christmas and the golf course has been flooded since. I'm about to go anyway by myself.:laughing:


----------



## rrbrown

Correction just seen the weather. 12 of 17 days so far this month was rain totaling 13.81 inches. It's already the wettest January in record. Damn I hope this isn't a sign of how the rest of the year will be.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

purty warm here today 56 degrees and yeah I know the feeling about rain not quite that much but i do all my work primarily outside so it's put a damper on my wood work no pun intended:laughing:..... Need to see some pictures has no one received there mallet today??


----------



## Dave Paine

Tommie Hockett said:


> purty warm here today 56 degrees and yeah I know the feeling about rain not quite that much but i do all my work primarily outside so it's put a damper on my wood work no pun intended:laughing:..... Need to see some pictures has no one received there mallet today??


We are all still waiting with baited breath for timmybgood to post the pictures of Robert's mallet.

Been a long dry spell without pictures. Not easy for us poor folk addicted to this thread. :laughing:


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Dave Paine said:


> We are all still waiting with baited breath for timmybgood to post the pictures of Robert's mallet.
> 
> Been a long dry spell without pictures. Not easy for us poor folk addicted to this thread. :laughing:



yeah I know mine should have gotten to the recipient yesterday according to the post office hopefully today or tomorrow though I want to see Roberts and I want everyone to see mine lol


----------



## DaveTTC

clpead said:


> not fair, it's 32 degrees here!!!! Ugh, can't wait for Spring for both golf and woodworking without the heater.


I presume you mean F which is freezing. 

The coldest maximum in the last three weeks was 80 with many days over 100, the coldest minimum I think was about 60 over night and now at 6:30 it has finally dropped to about 80, at 2 am it was about 90 still

RusDemka. Sadly I have nothing but a ceiling fan and pedalstool fan in the bedroom. Both were on high all night.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> We are all still waiting with baited breath for timmybgood to post the pictures of Robert's mallet.
> 
> Been a long dry spell without pictures. Not easy for us poor folk addicted to this thread. :laughing:


If my calculations are right we have this one we are waiting for, 'received but not displayed' plus another 7 that are in the mail. Any day now we can expect a good display. I hope my recipient somewhere on the east of America gets his today. It is 9 days since I sent mine via air mail and was told it should take about 7 days. 

Hope whoever made mine has already sent, going stir crazy here.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Mose

Mine should arrive to the recipient today and if not then tomorrow.


----------



## RusDemka

Can I post mallets here if they were not part of the swap? I'm making a couple mallets for my class tonight


----------



## clpead

DaveTTC said:


> I presume you mean F which is freezing.
> 
> The coldest maximum in the last three weeks was 80 with many days over 100, the coldest minimum I think was about 60 over night and now at 6:30 it has finally dropped to about 80, at 2 am it was about 90 still
> 
> RusDemka. Sadly I have nothing but a ceiling fan and pedalstool fan in the bedroom. Both were on high all night.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Not exactly looking forward to July and August here either but it would beat this. And yes Fahrenheit.


----------



## rrbrown

I just got delivery confirmation that my mallet was delivered to the proper person. I hope to see the pics and here that they like it.


----------



## robert421960

rrbrown said:


> I just got delivery confirmation that my mallet was delivered to the proper person. I hope to see the pics and here that they like it.


i think the rules have changed and we have to wait a week to see ictures:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## sawdustfactory

I'm gonna delay posting the pic of mine ( it's on its way) until March just keep you jackals waiting ;-)


----------



## timmybgood

updated page 11


----------



## DaveTTC

timmybgood said:


> updated page 11


Mallet pic is here, check it out


----------



## RusDemka

timmybgood said:


> My mallet arrived Saturday, but this is the first chance I've had to post photos.
> 
> It is 12" long, and the head is 3 1/4" diameter. The head is cherry, I'm not sure what the handle is. It weighs in at 16.005oz.
> 
> The only object in my shop that was made on a lathe was made by Robert in Kentucky, whom I believe to be Robert421960. Weren't you fretting over your design in the other thread? This thing is a beaut! perfectly weighted for whacking stuff. Thank you sir.
> 
> And my 2 1/2 y.o. Bridget claiming daddy's toy as her own. She was swinging so furiously that it was hard to get a decent shot.
> 
> My mallet is mostly done. I hope to have it in the mail this week.


Yay mallet long awaited. Looks awesome...

Page 22 on my app


----------



## Dominick

RusDemka said:


> Yay mallet long awaited. Looks awesome...
> 
> Page 22 on my app


I don't see anything. I don't have page 22?


----------



## DaveTTC

timmybgood said:


> My mallet arrived Saturday, but this is the first chance I've had to post photos.
> 
> It is 12" long, and the head is 3 1/4" diameter. The head is cherry, I'm not sure what the handle is. It weighs in at 16.005oz.
> 
> The only object in my shop that was made on a lathe was made by Robert in Kentucky, whom I believe to be Robert421960. Weren't you fretting over your design in the other thread? This thing is a beaut! perfectly weighted for whacking stuff. Thank you sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 2 1/2 y.o. Bridget claiming daddy's toy as her own. She was swinging so furiously that it was hard to get a decent shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mallet is mostly done. I hope to have it in the mail this week.


Here it is guys

Timmy you made a lot of happy boys

Your little girl is a very cute club swinger.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> I don't see anything. I don't have page 22?


Here Dom. I'll look out for ya, check my post above

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka

DaveTTC said:


> Here Dom. I'll look out for ya, check my post above
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Thanks Dave, my android app for wwt has 29 pages lol,


----------



## Dominick

Whoo hoo!!!! We have mallet. 
Nice job Robert. I like the two different species and the wedge looks nice and tight. 
Now I can sleep tonight. Laughing!!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC

*Apple apple apple*



RusDemka said:


> Thanks Dave, my android app for wwt has 29 pages lol,


No worries Rus, my apple found it a sinch 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Phaedrus

*Mallet from Tommie Hockett!*

Today was a magical day at the mailbox as I received my mystery mallet today!

Below are pictures of my mallet from Tommie Hockett. It is oak and osage orange. The handle has a great fit and the head has some serious mass. It is definitely ready to do some damage! Thanks Tommie, I'll use it onto help construct another mallet that I have in the works :thumbsup:. I'd also like to say that this is a pretty photogenic mallet. The color and grain are great in person, but it really comes across in the photos as well. I'd like to take credit for that with my photography skills, but that might be a stretch. Enough chit-chit, here's some pictures:


















































































--


----------



## DaveTTC

*Robert - nice mallet*

I don't know how long we been hanging out for, now who we gonna stir and tease

Nice job, love the mixed species. I was gonna do a feature wedge in my handle too but I stuffed ...... I mean I came up with another great idea , well borrowed an idea from an earlier mallet.


----------



## Dominick

Beautiful job Tommie. And yes the pics are very good to. I like the handle. Looks comfy.


----------



## DaveTTC

Another mallet
Congratulations phaedrus Beautiful job Tommie. 
There is some awesome grain in that and the two species compliment each other beautifully.


----------



## clpead

Nice job Robert, glad we finally got to see it, jk. And, yeah, not sure what you were worried about . 

And now I know that Osage orange and oak are a perfect match, very nice.


----------



## robert421960

timmybgood said:


> My mallet arrived Saturday, but this is the first chance I've had to post photos.
> 
> It is 12" long, and the head is 3 1/4" diameter. The head is cherry, I'm not sure what the handle is. It weighs in at 16.005oz.
> 
> The only object in my shop that was made on a lathe was made by Robert in Kentucky, whom I believe to be Robert421960. Weren't you fretting over your design in the other thread? This thing is a beaut! perfectly weighted for whacking stuff. Thank you sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 2 1/2 y.o. Bridget claiming daddy's toy as her own. She was swinging so furiously that it was hard to get a decent shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mallet is mostly done. I hope to have it in the mail this week.


im glad you like it:icon_smile::icon_smile:
the handle is purpleheart,the head is cherry and the wedge is oak
i drilled through the cherry and turned the purpleheart to fit.i then cut a slit down the middle of the handle with the bandsaw.slathered it with glue and assembled it and drove the wedge in then re turned it finished
and the marks going vertical beside the wedge is natural:yes::yes:
cute kid BTW


----------



## bond3737

those look awesome!!!!


----------



## robert421960

Phaedrus you recieved a nice one
tommy you made an awesome mallet


----------



## Bonanza35

I was home sick as a dog when my little boy came home from school and fixed his pathetic dad a snack then my wife handed me a mallet-size package from Louisiana. It reminded me of whenever I was sick as a kid and my mom would surprise me with a new Matchbox car. 
Good timing Richard. And thanks for the awesome mallet! It's big and stout and very well turned. It's red oak, I believe, with some sapwood for contrast and some figure to boot. I've been laying on the couch checking it out all afternoon. Finally got the energy to take some picks. Maybe I'll get it out to the shop tomorrow and see if I can force myself to actually hit something with it. I hate to put that first dent in it. 
Mallet by Richard Brown:


----------



## Dave Paine

Woohoo, finally the pictures flow.

Well done Tommy and Robert. Nice mallets. :thumbsup:

As we like to say, without picture it did not happen. :laughing:

Edit, I posted before I saw the Richard mallet. 

Another terrific mallet. :thumbsup:

I love when the pictures flow. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick

You got a nice one bonanza. And RR brown did a nice job on his. It looks smooth and solid. Well done Richard.


----------



## DaveTTC

Nice job Mr Brown. I knew it had to happen, a flow of mallets. If I have added right we have 15 of 27.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960

nice job rich :thumbsup::thumbsup:
bonanza im glad you got this to make you feel like a kid again:icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## DaveTTC

robert421960 said:


> im glad you like it:icon_smile::icon_smile:
> the handle is purpleheart,the head is cherry and the wedge is oak
> i drilled through the cherry and turned the purpleheart to fit.i then cut a slit down the middle of the handle with the bandsaw.slathered it with glue and assembled it and drove the wedge in then re turned it finished
> and the marks going vertical beside the wedge is natural:yes::yes:
> cute kid BTW


You trumped me Robert. Upon re-reading I see 3, not 2 species. Mine also is a 3 species mallet but had not reached its destination yet.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ru5611

Sooo sorry for the delay on my end. Life went and happened but I'm hoping it was worth the wait. It is getting in the mail first thing in the morning!


----------



## RusDemka

Those look awesome, i did alot of wacking with my mallet today... Very sturdy


----------



## DaveTTC

ru5611 said:


> Sooo sorry for the delay on my end. Life went and happened but I'm hoping it was worth the wait. It is getting in the mail first thing in the morning!


Cool, another one I'll be able to add to the list as sent. Don't think I've got you down as receiving one yet, you must still be waiting for one ?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rrbrown

Bonanza35 said:


> I was home sick as a dog when my little boy came home from school and fixed his pathetic dad a snack then my wife handed me a mallet-size package from Louisiana. It reminded me of whenever I was sick as a kid and my mom would surprise me with a new Matchbox car.
> Good timing Richard. And thanks for the awesome mallet! It's big and stout and very well turned. It's red oak, I believe, with some sapwood for contrast and some figure to boot. I've been laying on the couch checking it out all afternoon. Finally got the energy to take some picks. Maybe I'll get it out to the shop tomorrow and see if I can force myself to actually hit something with it. I hate to put that first dent in it.
> Mallet by Richard Brown:


Thanks and the wood blank was marked Honey Locus so unless it was marked wrong that's what I expected it to be. :laughing: it was given to me already marked.

It was difficult to get a really smooth finish but that stuff was dense and hard. Hopefully not to hard for a mallet. I figured it would be great for really whacking crap.


----------



## ru5611

Yup still waiting on mine. Can't wait. I am really excited!


----------



## rrbrown

Here are a few pictures I took I thought these were pretty color correct but I don't know now.. Bonanza35 will be able to tell. Someone please tell me if they think this is Honey Locus or red oak. I used a satin finish wipe on poly for the finish several cotes.


----------



## DaveTTC

27 mallets. 

Hope this includes everyone. In order of received and pictures posted 


Here is the current list: 15 of 27 received and pictures posted
5 of 27 in the mail and or yet to have pics posted

7 of 27 possibly still in progress. 

FROM. TOO

* 1 Prestonbill. RusDemka. 
* 2 CLPEAD. Robert421960. 
* 3 Dominick Clpead. 
* 4 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737. 
* 5 RusDemka. Rayking49. 
* 6 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett. 
* 7 mengtian. Duncsuss. 
* 8 bond3737. Dominik 
* 9 duncsuss. firemedic. 
* 10 Knika. Blaineo 
* 11 DST. Mose. 
* 12 RayKing49. Knika. 
* 13 robert421960. Timmybgood 
* 14 Tommie Hockett. Phaedrus. 
* 15 rrbrown. Bonanza35. 

* 16 Dave TTC.
* 17 phaedrus 
* 18 MrSamNC.
* 19 firemedic.
* 20 Mose

21 Ru5611
22 Tambotie.
23 timmybgood.
24 WoodMarshall.
25 brose1313.
26 blaineo.
27 fboyles.




* ones that have been sent 
I have tried to be as accurate as possible.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rrbrown

Since it wouldn't let me post both pictures together.


----------



## Bonanza35

rrbrown said:


> Thanks and the wood blank was marked Honey Locus so unless it was marked wrong that's what I expected it to be. :laughing: it was given to me already marked.
> 
> It was difficult to get a really smooth finish but that stuff was dense and hard. Hopefully not to hard for a mallet. I figured it would be great for really whacking crap.


I'd absolutely buy that it is honey locust. That just never crossed my mind. It's even harder and heavier than oak so it should be perfect mallet material. Either way it's a great mallet and very much appreciated.


----------



## rrbrown

Bonanza35 said:


> I'd absolutely buy that it is honey locust. That just never crossed my mind. It's even harder and heavier than oak so it should be perfect mallet material. Either way it's a great mallet and very much appreciated.


Well good can't ask for more then that. It's exactly what I was shooting for.

I just had a mix up on a bowl. I was told or misread eastern red cedar as western red cedar. I suck at knowing the different woods. I can know basic things but some I just mix up or get wrong. Good news is I'm learning slowly.:thumbsup:

Hope your feeling better. This time of year sucks, just to easy to get sick.


----------



## rrbrown

I have a friend that works at a sawmill where they make pallets. He gets all kinds of stuff and he throws things my way. Ambrosia maple, honey locust, spalted hackberry etc. So that's where the blank came from.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Bonanza35 said:


> I was home sick as a dog when my little boy came home from school and fixed his pathetic dad a snack then my wife handed me a mallet-size package from Louisiana. It reminded me of whenever I was sick as a kid and my mom would surprise me with a new Matchbox car.
> Good timing Richard. And thanks for the awesome mallet! It's big and stout and very well turned. It's red oak, I believe, with some sapwood for contrast and some figure to boot. I've been laying on the couch checking it out all afternoon. Finally got the energy to take some picks. Maybe I'll get it out to the shop tomorrow and see if I can force myself to actually hit something with it. I hate to put that first dent in it.
> Mallet by Richard Brown:


dadgumit man that sucks that your sick how was hunting and very nice mallet


----------



## DaveTTC

Friday night here 

I gotta wait at least 61 hrs before my next mail delivery. No mallet yet and don't even know if mine has been made yet let alone mailed. 

On a bright note there is a possibility as many as 6 recipients might get there's in the next 12 hrs or so.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## WoodMarshall

*Mallet on the way*

I dropped my mallet at the Post Office on Jan 3rd. So it should be hitting someone's doorstep in the next day or so, if their postal service is on top of deliveries.

Gal at the window told me 7-10 business days but wouldn't be any more specific.

So, hopefully it will be delivereds soon.

WM


----------



## DaveTTC

WoodMarshall said:


> I dropped my mallet at the Post Office on Jan 3rd. So it should be hitting someone's doorstep in the next day or so, if their postal service is on top of deliveries.
> 
> Gal at the window told me 7-10 business days but wouldn't be any more specific.
> 
> So, hopefully it will be delivereds soon.
> 
> WM


Cool, I'll mark yours as posted, I think Ru5611 is posting his today as well today, so that will only leave 5 that we don't know if they are posted yet or not.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

OK so I'm sitting here not getting anything accomplished so someone post some pics to look at so I don't feel quite as useless :laughing:


----------



## bond3737

I just had a vision.... of 50 wwt junkies walking around with laptops duct taped in front of their noggins... re-fresh....re-fresh....re-fresh...ohp ohp!?!?! dawwwwww


----------



## RusDemka

bond3737 said:


> I just had a vision.... of 50 wwt junkies walking around with laptops duct taped in front of their noggins... refresh....refresh....refresh...ohp ohp!?!?! dawwwwww


And I'm at work LOL


----------



## Dave Paine

bond3737 said:


> I just had a vision.... of 50 wwt junkies walking around with laptops duct taped in front of their noggins... re-fresh....re-fresh....re-fresh...ohp ohp!?!?! dawwwwww


I am glad I am in good company. :laughing:


----------



## Shop Dad

You guys are a bad influence. :laughing:


----------



## blaineo

Shop Dad said:


> You guys are a bad influence. :laughing:


I SECOND THAT!!!! LMAO

P.S....my mallet's goin' in the mail today!  So heads up! hehe


----------



## Phaedrus

So guys, what is the next swap??

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## RusDemka

Phaedrus said:


> So guys, what is the next swap??
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Pen or maybe a small bowl?


----------



## Dave Paine

RusDemka said:


> Pen or maybe a small bowl?


I have been pondering the same question. :mellow:

It was fun to have a topic which turners and flat work folk could make.

Well a pen would exclude the flat worker folks, and the turners like me who do not have the drills/mandrel etc.

Small bowl is easy for the folks like us who have a lathe, not so easy for the flat work folks.


----------



## Phaedrus

I don't have a lathe, but I am up for a challenge. I am confident that I can make both of those things!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## RusDemka

Dave Paine said:


> I have been pondering the same question. :mellow:
> 
> It was fun to have a topic which turners and flat work folk could make.
> 
> Well a pen would exclude the flat worker folks, and the turners like me who do not have the drills/mandrel etc.
> 
> Small bowl is easy for the folks like us who have a lathe, not so easy for the flat work folks.


Good point, hmmm..


----------



## duncsuss

Dave Paine said:


> Small bowl is easy for the folks like us who have a lathe, not so easy for the flat work folks.


It's possible with a router, just needs a bull-nose or dish cutting bit. It's actually quite easy if you've also got a bushing set and make a template out of thin plywood or hardboard.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> I have been pondering the same question. :mellow:
> 
> It was fun to have a topic which turners and flat work folk could make.
> 
> Well a pen would exclude the flat worker folks, and the turners like me who do not have the drills/mandrel etc.
> 
> Small bowl is easy for the folks like us who have a lathe, not so easy for the flat work folks.


Dave, you disappoint me . 

Where is your imagination. Who said a pen must be round

It could be a natural stick, square, triangle, all sorts of combinations

I expect you'd make a stunner

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

Yea no lathe for me either but I'm always up for a challenge. The pioneers never had a lathe and they could do it. Makes you wonder doesn't it?
We're spoiled. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC

bond3737 said:


> I just had a vision.... of 50 wwt junkies walking around with laptops duct taped in front of their noggins... re-fresh....re-fresh....re-fresh...ohp ohp!?!?! dawwwwww


Who's a junkie. I haven't poured over this thread to see who has received, who has posted and who we are waiting for,,what do you mean I've been seen checking things out in the middle of the night (several times) while I should be asleep - it was someone else. I'm clean man 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

duncsuss said:


> It's possible with a router, just needs a bull-nose or dish cutting bit. It's actually quite easy if you've also got a bushing set and make a template out of thin plywood or hardboard.


I completely forgot about this method. :bangin:

I even purchased the router bit for this from Eagle America long before I got my lathe.

For anyone interested, this link has examples of template.

http://www.eagleamerica.com/prod_detail_list/projects_and_supplies_-_bowl_and_tray

The bowl bits.

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/401-8321/projects_and_supplies_-_bowl_and_tray


----------



## DaveTTC

No mallets, NO MALLETS

Guys, hey you guys I can't handle another 52 1/2 hrs of waiting. I'll get the shakes, irritable, snappy and SHOUTING

Dog nam it

And off to the fire front again, we had another flare up (it is contained, just keeping it that way)

Gonna need a fix when I get home, no wireless signal in them there parts.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> Dave, you disappoint me .
> 
> Where is your imagination. Who said a pen must be round
> 
> It could be a natural stick, square, triangle, all sorts of combinations


OK, thinking cap back on. Start with a big feather. 

Lots of Canadian geese flying by.....

A house down the road has peacocks. Perhaps a midnight requisition. :laughing:


----------



## duncsuss

DaveTTC said:


> And off to the fire front again, we had another flare up (it is contained, just keeping it that way)


I wish you all the best with that, Dave. Just read that thunderstorms are expected, hope that brings some relief rather than starting more blazes.


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> Guys, hey you guys I can't handle another 52 1/2 hrs of waiting. I'll get the shakes, irritable, snappy and SHOUTING


I feel the frustration of waiting, not only for mallet pictures, but to get a package returned.

I sent a pizza cutter to a friend of my wife's at the beginning of the month. They live in Las Crucas, New Mexico (west of the country). I am close to the east coast.

I sent this with tracking. The package gets to Las Crucas within a few days, but the folks had moved. My wife never looked at the address. She had the new address, I did not.

The tracking states "Return to Sender". So I keep checking the tracking. Yesterday the package was at the USPS sort facility at the local airport, about 20 miles away. I expected to get the package today. I go to check the tracking. It is now in El Paso, Texas, back on the west of the country. What the heck.... :furious:

The sad part is if or when I get this back, I have to re-send to Las Crucas. This may be the record for the most traveled pizza cutter.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dave Paine said:


> I feel the frustration of waiting, not only for mallet pictures, but to get a package returned.
> 
> I sent a pizza cutter to a friend of my wife's at the beginning of the month. They live in Las Crucas, New Mexico (west of the country). I am close to the east coast.
> 
> I sent this with tracking. The package gets to Las Crucas within a few days, but the folks had moved. My wife never looked at the address. She had the new address, I did not.
> 
> The tracking states "Return to Sender". So I keep checking the tracking. Yesterday the package was at the USPS sort facility at the local airport, about 20 miles away. I expected to get the package today. I go to check the tracking. It is now in El Paso, Texas, back on the west of the country. What the heck.... :furious:
> 
> The sad part is if or when I get this back, I have to re-send to Las Crucas. This may be the record for the most traveled pizza cutter.


Yeah that sucks

On the other reply, remember they gotta be wooden geese, or at least wooden feathers lol 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

That's pretty funny Dave. Hopefully the handle is still intact with the traveling to different climate changes.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

I have no lathe but I am up for a challenge a bowl sounds fun a pen not so much kinda sounds a little too easy hmm how about we all do something that we are good at like most people have a specialty I do lamps very well and I have started a clock today that is turning out nice so how about a general project swap and we just have a few more rules like size regulation or something nothing over fifty pounds and nothing as small as that tiny goblet I saw next to the penny haha ok gasp breeeaaathe


----------



## DaveTTC

duncsuss said:


> I wish you all the best with that, Dave. Just read that thunderstorms are expected, hope that brings some relief rather than starting more blazes.


It seems it did neither, ours passed over late last night. Hoping it won't nee so not today. It's not enough when your decked out in the yellows.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> On the other reply, remember they gotta be wooden geese, or at least wooden feathers lol
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Careful, you may be giving Dominick some ideas.


----------



## Dominick

Sounds like a good idea Tommie, but I think it should be something most of us could easily do on a weekend. For the ones that have full time jobs and honey do list.


----------



## Dominick

Dave Paine said:


> Careful, you may be giving Dominick some ideas.


Will all do a carving of something that reflects wood talk. Laughing!!!!


----------



## Dominick

Dominick said:


> Will all do a carving of something that reflects wood talk. Laughing!!!!


Better yet we could make a marking gauge. 
It's a great tool for any shop.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Dominick said:


> Sounds like a good idea Tommie, but I think it should be something most of us could easily do on a weekend. For the ones that have full time jobs and honey do list.


yeah true hmm my brain is over heating I'm going to go sand some more on this clock before work see yall tonight


----------



## Dominick

Tommie Hockett said:


> yeah true hmm my brain is over heating I'm going to go sand some more on this clock before work see yall tonight


You can't tease us. A build thread starts now not at 1:00 am. 
Start the process then go sand.


----------



## robert421960

Dominick said:


> Sounds like a good idea Tommie, but I think it should be something most of us could easily do on a weekend. For the ones that have full time jobs and honey do list.


yea working full time plus doing side jobs and honey do's at home
i wanna do another but it has to be kinda simple


----------



## Dominick

We should also wait for the rest to get their mallets before we do another.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Better yet we could make a marking gauge.
> It's a great tool for any shop.


Something useable is good
In the truck now, heading to the fire ground.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> Something useable is good
> In the truck now, heading to the fire ground.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Pay attention to the road Dave. No WWT and driving.


----------



## rrbrown

I'm waiting on mine to so stop making all that racket DaveTTC.

Your not the only one waiting.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## firemedic

Dominick said:


> Better yet we could make a marking gauge.
> It's a great tool for any shop.


I'd be willing to do a marking gauge, it would take a bit longer though.

Steve, let me know if your box doesn't show up today. I shipped a box to you and Chris on the same day and he got his yesterday... Your tracking info isn't even updating at all...?


----------



## Dominick

firemedic said:


> I'd be willing to do a marking gauge, it would take a bit longer though.
> 
> Steve, let me know if your box doesn't show up today. I shipped a box to you and Chris on the same day and he got his yesterday... Your tracking info isn't even updating at all...?


Yea I know you did one so for you it would be a breeze. I've never made one before, but can't imagine it to be to hard right?


----------



## mengtian

I like the marking gauge idea. I was thinking about making one last week!


----------



## bond3737

I like the idea of having the same project (but just spit ballin here) could possibly have one project for the flat folks and one for the turners BUT the projects the flat folks have is making a tool or something that turners use but cant easily make and the project for the turners is making a tool or something the flat folks can use but cant easily make... OR you could do like a grab bag secret santa kinda deal. Everyone put's a project (not too crazy or extravagant) into the pot then names are drawn and it's then up to you to make the item they select. You could even put in two choices -one for if the person who gets your name is a flat worker and one if the person is a turner????


----------



## RusDemka

Dominick said:


> We should also wait for the rest to get their mallets before we do another.


Here are a couple mallets to keep you wwt addicts going untill the swap mallets are posted. These are not part of the swap, but i needed a couple 16oz mallets for my class and figured i wouldmpost them here. Both are walnut with oak handle :smile:

Sorry if they dont belong amond these awesome mallets


----------



## WoodMarshall

*Mallet Pic Relief Post*

OK guys, here ya go. Recieved my in the mail today from Phaedrus.

Laminated head with a carved handle.
The head is 5"x1-1/2"x 2-3/8" the ends are slanted at about 15 degrees(?)
Handle is 9-1/4" long and has a slight curve to it.

Probably not the BASHER mallet but could give a solid rap weighting in at just over 7.5 oz.

Thanks Phaedrus this is really nice.
What woods did you use? 
Looks like walnut for part of the head.


----------



## robert421960

thats a good looking mallet
love all the segments


----------



## Phaedrus

Hey, glad it got there in one piece! Head is walnut (from two pieces, slight difference in color) with cherry handle and maple for the tenon wedges and two stripes down the sides of the head set in dados that also go through the handle tenon. It isn't a heavyweight, but bash away!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## GoIrish

This was a great idea. The waiting anxiously is why some of us very slow people did not sign up. Did not want to disappoint. Feel like I shouldn't suggest something since I didn't step up but I will anyway. I remember back in high school there was a contest for the best program that could be written with one line of code. Maybe we could do grab bag (like another poster suggested) but everyone starts with say 1bf of wood. I'll bet the imaginative ideas would pour out.


----------



## Dominick

Phaedrus. I Like the use of different wood. Adds character. Nice work.


----------



## DST

GoIrish said:


> This was a great idea. The waiting anxiously is why some of us very slow people did not sign up. Did not want to disappoint. Feel like I shouldn't suggest something since I didn't step up but I will anyway. I remember back in high school there was a contest for the best program that could be written with one line of code. Maybe we could do grab bag (like another poster suggested) but everyone starts with say 1bf of wood. I'll bet the imaginative ideas would pour out.


Sort of like the "what can you make with a 2x4" contests


----------



## Dominick

DST said:


> Sort of like the "what can you make with a 2x4" contests


Remember we still need to ship these items. But does sound interesting.


----------



## MrSamNC

I like the idea of a bowl for the next swap (and I'm a flat-worker). :thumbsup: I think having a definitive item to build helps keep the turn-around-time quick. We embellish and expand on the 'details' so much even with a set item, I'd think a free-for-all swap would never end. 

That being said, DaveTTC, I'm in the same boat as you... waiting... watching... :blink::smile:


----------



## clpead

I don't think I can put a ring on a bowl, lol. I'm down for whatever.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

GoIrish said:


> This was a great idea. The waiting anxiously is why some of us very slow people did not sign up. Did not want to disappoint. Feel like I shouldn't suggest something since I didn't step up but I will anyway. I remember back in high school there was a contest for the best program that could be written with one line of code. Maybe we could do grab bag (like another poster suggested) but everyone starts with say 1bf of wood. I'll bet the imaginative ideas would pour out.


Hey bud you should definitely step up for the next one it will not disappoint anyone to wait for something that you cared about enough to handcraft ask Dominick I was kinda freaking out about mine and Pheadrus seems to like it


----------



## Tommie Hockett

and I've been thinking a bowl sounds perfect Idea I think I have figured out how to make one without a lathe but one question would it have to be useable ( like somebody eating cereal in it of a morning lol) or can it be decorative

Edit: not that it has been set up yet I assume sawdust will be setting it up again ???


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> and I've been thinking a bowl sounds perfect Idea I think I have figured out how to make one without a lathe but one question would it have to be useable ( like somebody eating cereal in it of a morning lol) or can it be decorative
> 
> Edit: not that it has been set up yet I assume sawdust will be setting it up again ???


Even an ornament serves a purpose. Saves on vacuuming. Makes a great dust collector


----------



## Tommie Hockett

DaveTTC said:


> Even an ornament serves a purpose. Saves on vacuuming. Makes a great dust collector



lol are you sure you haven't been to my house lol


----------



## Tommie Hockett

ok so I had to look up and see what a marking gauge was never used one before I think we could make something like that and make it into art also kinda like the mallets I think that would be purty darn cool and useful too and yall really need to wake up I am not tired yet and I'm bored Dave where you at man you admitted you check this thread in the middle of the night on your way to the john so chime in give me someone to talk to haha


----------



## rrbrown

Tommie Hockett said:


> ok so I had to look up and see what a marking gauge was never used one before I think we could make something like that and make it into art also kinda like the mallets I think that would be purty darn cool and useful too and yall really need to wake up I am not tired yet and I'm bored Dave where you at man you admitted you check this thread in the middle of the night on your way to the john so chime in give me someone to talk to haha


It's daytime in Australia, at least I think it is.

It's tomorrow in Japan, Afganastan etc. so I'm thinking its tomorrow in Australia as well.


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> ok so I had to look up and see what a marking gauge was never used one before I think we could make something like that and make it into art also kinda like the mallets I think that would be purty darn cool and useful too and yall really need to wake up I am not tired yet and I'm bored Dave where you at man you admitted you check this thread in the middle of the night on your way to the john so chime in give me someone to talk to haha


I'm on the lounge mate, where you at

Mr brown has it. It is tomorrow here. It has just gone 8:30 pm Sat night. Was out at the fire station before 8 am this morning so was close to a 12 hr day. Think I've been out to 10 call outs already this month, that's a lot of volunteer work. 

On another note, did we have any more mallets. I have to peruse the thread and see what has happened. For the shakes, been almost 12 hrs with no signal. I think any swap thread is going to be a winner, all the ideas have appeal to me

Oh I bogged the truck in sand today, took us 1/2 hr to dig our way out. That was hotter work than putting out fires lol.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Pay attention to the road Dave. No WWT and driving.


It was ok, at that time someone else was driving. When we got to the scene I took over driving the cat1 4WD truck. I try to be good and if I'm not good I try to be good at it 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

WoodMarshall said:


> OK guys, here ya go. Recieved my in the mail today from Phaedrus.
> 
> Laminated head with a carved handle.
> The head is 5"x1-1/2"x 2-3/8" the ends are slanted at about 15 degrees(?)
> Handle is 9-1/4" long and has a slight curve to it.
> 
> Probably not the BASHER mallet but could give a solid rap weighting in at just over 7.5 oz.
> 
> Thanks Phaedrus this is really nice.
> What woods did you use?
> Looks like walnut for part of the head.


That is an awesome mallet, love the handle shape. So glad I was able to come home from the fire front and find another one has been delivered.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

clpead said:


> I don't think I can put a ring on a bowl, lol. I'm down for whatever.


I bet you could.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

Phaedrus said:


> Hey, glad it got there in one piece! Head is walnut (from two pieces, slight difference in color) with cherry handle and maple for the tenon wedges and two stripes down the sides of the head set in dados that also go through the handle tenon. It isn't a heavyweight, but bash away!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Nice looking mallet. Well done. :thumbsup:

This one may have the most wood species.


----------



## Dave Paine

Tommie Hockett said:


> and I've been thinking a bowl sounds perfect Idea I think I have figured out how to make one without a lathe but one question would it have to be useable ( like somebody eating cereal in it of a morning lol) or can it be decorative


Duncan reminded me about routing out a bowl. Few pages back in the thread.

This link has examples of template.

http://www.eagleamerica.com/prod_det..._bowl_and_tray

The bowl bits.

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/..._bowl_and_tray

Another option would be to cut out two halves of a ring on a band saw and glue together, then sand smooth and glue onto a bottom which can be single piece or a lamination.

Example I made in this thread. I did turn them afterwards, but the first picture is easier to make without a lathe.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/frick-frack-do-you-prefer-41442/


----------



## robert421960

I hardly ever give my opinions here but let me suggest something here
this thread was started to show pics of the mallets we receive in the swap I hope I don't offend anyone by saying this
I think we should start another thread with comments and ideas on our next swap 
so here it is
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/next-swap-thoughts-ideas-47249/#post427219


----------



## Dave Paine

robert421960 said:


> I hope I don't offend anyone by saying this
> I think we should start another thread with comments and ideas on our next swap


That's it, I have had enough, I am taking my keyboard and going elsewhere.

To the other thread.

Just pulling your leg. You are correct, we got distracted due to the lack of recent pictures. Too easy to get addicted to the pictures, and once they dried up, many of us have been suffering withdrawal symptoms. :laughing:


----------



## Tommie Hockett

DaveTTC said:


> I'm on the lounge mate, where you at
> 
> Mr brown has it. It is tomorrow here. It has just gone 8:30 pm Sat night. Was out at the fire station before 8 am this morning so was close to a 12 hr day. Think I've been out to 10 call outs already this month, that's a lot of volunteer work.
> 
> On another note, did we have any more mallets. I have to peruse the thread and see what has happened. For the shakes, been almost 12 hrs with no signal. I think any swap thread is going to be a winner, all the ideas have appeal to me
> 
> Oh I bogged the truck in sand today, took us 1/2 hr to dig our way out. That was hotter work than putting out fires lol.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


dadgumit I missed you by 20 minutes I decided that no on wanted to wake up so if you can't beat em join em


----------



## WoodMarshall

*Lost mallet*

Phaderus, I think I lost your mallet to the Missus!
She thinks it's really cool and it fits her hands really nicely.

I'll try and sneak it out to the shop while she's at work and maybe she won't notice - Yeah Right!!!


----------



## Phaedrus

WoodMarshall said:


> Phaderus, I think I lost your mallet to the Missus!
> She thinks it's really cool and it fits her hands really nicely.
> 
> I'll try and sneak it out to the shop while she's at work and maybe she won't notice - Yeah Right!!!


I sized the handle for my hand--YOU SAYING I HAVE LADY HANDS??

Also, hope you're right handed!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dominick

Phaedrus said:


> I sized the handle for my hand--YOU SAYING I HAVE LADY HANDS??
> 
> Also, hope you're right handed!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Not all lady's have small hands.


----------



## DaveTTC

WoodMarshall said:


> Phaderus, I think I lost your mallet to the Missus!
> She thinks it's really cool and it fits her hands really nicely.
> 
> I'll try and sneak it out to the shop while she's at work and maybe she won't notice - Yeah Right!!!


Maybe a culture thing? I don't know? But maybe I'm misreading phaedrus and he is only joking in his reply. 

As an Aussie this comment would be taken as another form of compliment. 
The 'Missus' really likes it too. She likes it so much that she wants to keek it. 

My wife would say something like that to me, "look it fits my hand perfectly, I'm keeping it"

To me you have two people fighting over you mallet Phaedrus - no greater compliment to a persons workmanship.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Phaedrus

DaveTTC said:


> Maybe a culture thing? I don't know? But maybe I'm misreading phaedrus and he is only joking in his reply.
> 
> As an Aussie this comment would be taken as another form of compliment.
> The 'Missus' really likes it too. She likes it so much that she wants to keek it.
> 
> My wife would say something like that to me, "look it fits my hand perfectly, I'm keeping it"
> 
> To me you have two people fighting over you mallet Phaedrus - no greater compliment to a persons workmanship.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I am very much joking. My wife was wacking stuff with it Round the house, too

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## WoodMarshall

Naw, I just have big hands so large handles are more comfortable to me. It also makes finding gloves that fit a pain. When I find them I buy in quantity!
Besides what's wrong if nice soft hands????


----------



## DaveTTC

WoodMarshall said:


> Naw, I just have big hands so large handles are more comfortable to me. It also makes finding gloves that fit a pain. When I find them I buy in quantity!
> Besides what's wrong if nice soft hands????


I hear you. I always look for largest gloves. The mallet I made was to fit my hand. Hope recipient has big hands.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

27 mallets. 

Hope this includes everyone. In order of received and pictures posted 


Here is the current list: 16 of 27 received and pictures posted
5 of 27 in the mail and or yet to have pics posted

7 of 27 possibly still in progress. 

FROM. TOO

* 1 Prestonbill. RusDemka. 
* 2 CLPEAD. Robert421960. 
* 3 Dominick Clpead. 
* 4 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737. 
* 5 RusDemka. Rayking49. 
* 6 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett. 
* 7 mengtian. Duncsuss. 
* 8 bond3737. Dominik 
* 9 duncsuss. firemedic. 
* 10 Knika. Blaineo 
* 11 DST. Mose. 
* 12 RayKing49. Knika. 
* 13 robert421960. Timmybgood 
* 14 Tommie Hockett. Phaedrus. 
* 15 rrbrown. Bonanza35. 
* 16 phaedrus WoodMarshall 

* 17 Dave TTC.
* 18 MrSamNC.
* 19 firemedic.
* 20 Mose
* 21 WoodMarshall

22 Tambotie.
23 timmybgood.
24 Ru5611
25 brose1313.
26 blaineo.
27 fboyles.


* ones that have been sent 
I have tried to be as accurate as possible.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Phaedrus

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/medium-duty-joinery-mallet-build-thread-47314/#post428012
I made a build thread for my mallet with more pictures, for those needing to get a fix of more mallet photos.


----------



## DaveTTC

Checked it, nice build


Another 2 hrs till mail delivery. Waiting, hoping

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

DaveTTC said:


> Checked it, nice build
> 
> 
> Another 2 hrs till mail delivery. Waiting, hoping
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Hot dang you mean we get to see another mallet!!!!! I mean I don't hang out on this thread until 3 in morning watching. Hmm I must be channeling you Dave haha


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> Hot dang you mean we get to see another mallet!!!!! I mean I don't hang out on this thread until 3 in morning watching. Hmm I must be channeling you Dave haha


There's no guarantee yet. I'm just hoping. Mine may be one of the six that we don't even know if they have been sent yet. That would been another 2 week wait. Bit of it sent the same time as mine then it could be here, maybe, in an hour. Home working on the house today, just mowed the lawn, now some landscaping.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Postie came postie went. ....... No mallet, looks like we gotta wait till Monday in USA now.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## mengtian

DaveTTC said:


> Postie came postie went. ....... No mallet, looks like we gotta wait till Monday in USA now.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Don't feel bad..I am in Texas and waiting also:smile:


----------



## Burb

DaveTTC said:


> looks like we gotta wait till Monday in USA now.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Monday is a Federal holiday in US. So no postal service until Tuesday. Sorry for bearer of bad news.....

Mark


----------



## DaveTTC

Burb said:


> Monday is a Federal holiday in US. So no postal service until Tuesday. Sorry for bearer of bad news.....
> 
> Mark


Ok I surrender my man card along with anyone else's I was holding :'( :'( :'(

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

DaveTTC said:


> Ok I surrender my man card along with anyone else's I was holding :'( :'( :'(
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy



thanks Dave I needed mine back lol


----------



## ru5611

Dave, mine is on the way and will arrive on tues.


----------



## Dominick

ru5611 said:


> Dave, mine is on the way and will arrive on tues.


He's not suppose to know who's sending it. 
Laughing!!!!


----------



## ru5611

Dominick said:


> He's not suppose to know who's sending it.
> Laughing!!!!


Oh I know. I was just updating him for his tracking list.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> He's not suppose to know who's sending it.
> Laughing!!!!


His is not coming to me unless it by space shuttle. I think he sent his on Fri, at least he was going to

Thanks for the update Ru.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> His is not coming to me unless it by space shuttle. I think he sent his on Fri, at least he was going to
> 
> Thanks for the update Ru.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Laughing!!!! Ok Im sorry. I thought he was sending to you.


----------



## DaveTTC

I could only wish his was to me and would be here Tuesday 

Hope sawdustfactory does not mind me assuming the unsolicited role of tracking.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Almost midnight here and for you guys in USA of my understanding is correct, no deliveries today. 

9:30 tomorrow and I might know of my parcel has arrived 

27 mallets. No real change except one more has been posted. Tomorrow in each location respectively, we might expect to see a few new mallets. 

Hope this includes everyone. In order of received and pictures posted 


Here is the current list: 16 of 27 received and pictures posted
6 of 27 in the mail and or yet to have pics posted

5 of 27 possibly still in progress. 

FROM. TOO

* 1 Prestonbill. RusDemka. 
* 2 CLPEAD. Robert421960. 
* 3 Dominick Clpead. 
* 4 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737. 
* 5 RusDemka. Rayking49. 
* 6 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett. 
* 7 mengtian. Duncsuss. 
* 8 bond3737. Dominik 
* 9 duncsuss. firemedic. 
* 10 Knika. Blaineo 
* 11 DST. Mose. 
* 12 RayKing49. Knika. 
* 13 robert421960. Timmybgood 
* 14 Tommie Hockett. Phaedrus. 
* 15 rrbrown. Bonanza35. 
* 16 phaedrus WoodMarshall 

* 17 Dave TTC.
* 18 MrSamNC.
* 19 firemedic.
* 20 Mose
* 21 WoodMarshall
* 22 Ru5611

23 Tambotie.
24 timmybgood.
25 brose1313.
26 blaineo.
27 fboyles.


* ones that have been sent 
I have tried to be as accurate as possible.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

Thanks Dave, now go to bed. Laughing!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Thanks Dave, now go to bed. Laughing!!!!


Yes sir 
And now that it is morning, checked out the forum about an hr ago, dropped son to work and now time for me to go, I'll be home for smoko so will check in on you guys then and see what's in the box.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MrSamNC

Nothing in my mailbox today.  Oh well...


----------



## rrbrown

MrSamNC said:


> Nothing in my mailbox today.  Oh well...



Its a federal holiday. No Mail.:thumbsup:


----------



## MrSamNC

:sorcerer: wow... winner, winner.. chicken dinner for me! :blush:


----------



## fboyles

Just finished the mallet tonight. Had few whoops and made two different handles. I liked the idea of the handle #1 but I had a couple catches and I wasn't satisfied with the different woods that I had used. So I started handle #2 which turn out pretty nice IMO. We'll have to wait to see what the recipient thinks. The two whoops were when I mated the mallet to the handle the glue bit before I could rotate it into proper position. Which created a tiny gap, frustrating. The other whoops was when I was cutting the mallet free the last 1/4" snapped and messed up the top a bit. I was able to clean up the finish but it took another 30-45min. I need to get a better system of cutting my work free.


----------



## DaveTTC

fboyles said:


> Just finished the mallet tonight. Had few whoops and made two different handles. I liked the idea of the handle #1 but I had a couple catches and I wasn't satisfied with the different woods that I had used. So I started handle #2 which turn out pretty nice IMO. We'll have to wait to see what the recipient thinks. The two whoops were when I mated the mallet to the handle the glue bit before I could rotate it into proper position. Which created a tiny gap, frustrating. The other whoops was when I was cutting the mallet free the last 1/4" snapped and messed up the top a bit. I was able to clean up the finish but it took another 30-45min. I need to get a better system of cutting my work free.


Cool, congratulations on finishing. I guess you'll post it tomorrow. 

Are you gonna do the 2 nd mallet build that Dave Paine is organising.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

hey Dave it's Tuesday hopefully we will see some mallets


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> hey Dave it's Tuesday hopefully we will see some mallets


Depends whatever of USA. Some areas still Monday. 

What time is it where you are. 18:45 here Tuesday evening

For anyone game to check out a rather disorganised work space here is MY SHOP, well more cluttered than disorganised. I know where almost everything is. 


Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

I'm' central time here so now it is 8:40am. I posted that soon as I got home so it was probably a little before 1am.


----------



## MrSamNC

Got a message the mallet I sent out arrived at post office today at 7am... Whatever that means.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

I hope it means that we will see a mallet today :smile:


----------



## firemedic

The one I shipped is supposed to arrive today too! Even though the tracking info hasn't updated since the 19th.


----------



## sawdustfactory

My mallet arrived today, but be patient. I'm at work and have not had a chance to get a pic yet. Wife just called to tell me it arrived.


----------



## DaveTTC

sawdustfactory said:


> My mallet arrived today, but be patient. I'm at work and have not had a chance to get a pic yet. Wife just called to tell me it arrived.


Can you pull a 'sickie' lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960

sawdustfactory said:


> My mallet arrived today, but be patient. I'm at work and have not had a chance to get a pic yet. Wife just called to tell me it arrived.


what you work :laughing::laughing::laughing:
man you need to hurry home and take pics or have your wife do it lol
we have been waiting for a while for another mallet


----------



## rrbrown

sawdustfactory said:


> My mallet arrived today, but be patient. I'm at work and have not had a chance to get a pic yet. Wife just called to tell me it arrived.


I saw yours. You might want to take off early to open it. :laughing:

Still nothing for me. Ail same and still waiting.


----------



## sawdustfactory

I'll be home in about 3 hours and will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

sawdustfactory said:


> I'll be home in about 3 hours and will post pics as soon as I can.



but but but I will b at work then  and you know how hard being patient is for me lol


----------



## firemedic

sawdustfactory said:


> I'll be home in about 3 hours and will post pics as soon as I can.


Glad it finally arrived! Hope it made the trip in two pieces!... Yeah, I shipped it disassembled.


----------



## DaveTTC

firemedic said:


> Glad it finally arrived! Hope it made the trip in two pieces!... Yeah, I shipped it disassembled.


What if he doesn't know how to put it together lol

I thought of doing that with mine, might with the next one 

Thx for reporting sawdustfactory's comment. I read it as 3 o'clock, not 3 hrs in his post and every quote till yours. If mine comes today it should be here in 1 1/2 hr.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## firemedic

Fingers and toes crossed, huh Dave? :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC

firemedic said:


> Fingers and toes crossed, huh Dave? :laughing:


Legs, arms, twigs on the ground - anything I can 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

Lol. I thought for the second on I would just send wood in a box with instructions. Laughing!!!!


----------



## RusDemka

DaveTTC said:


> What if he doesn't know how to put it together lol
> 
> I thought of doing that with mine, might with the next one
> 
> Thx for reporting sawdustfactory's comment. I read it as 3 o'clock, not 3 hrs in his post and every quote till yours. If mine comes today it should be here in 1 1/2 hr.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


What if customs confiscated your mallet?? you will be waiting for ever


----------



## DaveTTC

RusDemka said:


> What if customs confiscated your mallet?? you will be waiting for ever


Don't even want to think about it. E dry time it comes up in my mind I bash it with the sledgy

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49

Hey Dom, what about the glue, send it in a ziplock?


----------



## Dominick

rayking49 said:


> Hey Dom, what about the glue, send it in a ziplock?


No glue. Your on your own. Lol


----------



## fboyles

Here y'all go my mallet arrived today and it looks great! It's about 2.5"X11.25" and weights in at 11 ounces. Made from white oak and black walnut.
Thanks so much Mose

This swap has been a lot of fun to participate in and follow. So many great designs.


----------



## Dominick

No pic!!!!!!! Awe god bless it you dog gone tease!!! Laughing!!!!!
Oh edit: there's pics. Whoo hoo I'm felling good now.


----------



## Dominick

That's awesome Mose. Looks like a billy club. 
Are you a cop? Lol


----------



## firemedic

Man, that's a good looking mallet!


----------



## fboyles

Dominick said:


> No pic!!!!!!! Awe god bless it you dog gone tease!!! Laughing!!!!!
> Oh edit: there's pics. Whoo hoo I'm felling good now.


LOL... Thought I would tease a bit but at the same time not salivate all over your keyboard. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick

fboyles said:


> LOL... Thought I would tease a bit but at the same time not salivate all over your keyboard. :laughing:


Thanks. If I didn't give you a hard time then Dave TTC would have. You got a nice one from Mose.


----------



## ru5611

Holy Cow! I just received my mallet from Dave the Turning Cowboy all the way from Australia. I hit the jackpot! My wife will not even let me put it in the shop. She wants it displayed. What a truly awesome mallet!! It is beautiful, burned engraving and complete with an inlay of Australian currency from the year I was born. I am truly honored to have this piece. Dave, you are awesome! What kind of wood is this?


----------



## RusDemka

ru5611 said:


> Holy Cow! I just received my mallet from Dave the Turning Cowboy all the way from Australia. I hit the jackpot! My wife will not even let me put it in the shop. She wants it displayed. What a truly awesome mallet!! It is beautiful, burned engraving and complete with an inlay of Australian currency from the year I was born. I am truly honored to have this piece. Dave, you are awesome! What kind of wood is this?


Wow that is just cool, I wouldn't be able to use that either...


----------



## Mose

Dominick said:


> That's awesome Mose. Looks like a billy club.
> Are you a cop? Lol



In an earlier life yes, but no longer. 

I was starting to worry it had gotten lost in the mail. It's only 4-5 days later than the told me. 

Glad you like it, hopefully it's dense enough to take some bashing. And your photography is great.

I agree, it's been a lot of fun seeing the different takes on something as seemingly simple as a mallet. Great stuff all the way around.


----------



## Mose

Now that is a fine looking piece of art in a mallet right there. I don't blame your wife for not letting you take it to the shop. Nice work Dave. Awesome.


----------



## Dominick

Man were getting bombarded with awesome mallets her. Nice job dave TTC. Looks like heavy hitter to me. It's cool to see everyone's different styles. All have been great so far. Keep em coming.


----------



## firemedic

:smile: that's pretty cool, Dave!


----------



## WoodMarshall

Awesome Aussie Mallet Dave.
Very unique way to push the envelope!!!


----------



## Dave Paine

WOO HOO we have new pictures. :thumbup:

Great jobs Mose and DaveTTC. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I love seeing the different designs. Such a big part of the fun of the swap.


----------



## DaveTTC

ru5611 said:


> Holy Cow! I just received my mallet from Dave the Turning Cowboy all the way from Australia. I hit the jackpot! My wife will not even let me put it in the shop. She wants it displayed. What a truly awesome mallet!! It is beautiful, burned engraving and complete with an inlay of Australian currency from the year I was born. I am truly honored to have this piece. Dave, you are awesome! What kind of wood is this?


Glad you like it

The handle is Lemon Scented Gum from a 100 foot? tree overhanging the back corner of my block









The dark timber in the handle is River Red Gum, once was a reflector post on the side of the high way









The head is, I believe, some kind of acacia, once a street tree in the main shopping district (all of about a city block, we live in a very small town). It was cut down in 2011 and I secured some. 

The 1 cent piece was discontinued 1991 and withdrawn from circulation in 1992. Occasionally you may find 1 or 2 cent piece in a garage sale or deceased estate. 

Not easy finding a specific year unless you get in touch with a dealer. 

I saw you are a fisherman from your profile pic thus the inspiration for the decoration. 

My wife just came in with a delivery card for me as I was typing the above line ....... Gotta run

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Got it guys









The wait was worth it. Feel like a kid unwrapping a present.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MrSamNC

DaveTTC said:


> Got it guys
> 
> View attachment 60677
> 
> 
> The wait was worth it. Feel like a kid unwrapping a present.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Glad it finally arrived! Let's hope that mallet's still in there and hasn't fallen apart or been swiped by customs!


----------



## DaveTTC

Ok so here she is, a little thumper








Flat work and my guess is at least 3 species maybe 4









Not sure what the dark piece is, is it stained or a different timber?









Great detail in the head
And when I say 'little thumper' well .......









It ain't that little. 

On a side note, I see your postage was not so cheap either, thanks Sam. It will probably go on display

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MrSamNC

No staining, the colors are from different species. Finish was a "natural" danish oil rub. The species I know that are in it: Canadian Hard Maple, Red Oak, Ribbon Sapele, plus various exotic pieces of unknown species.

Here's where some of it started. 










Hope you enjoy it Dave!


----------



## DaveTTC

MrSamNC said:


> No staining, the colors are from different species. Finish was a "natural" danish oil rub. The species I know that are in it: Canadian Hard Maple, Red Oak, Ribbon Sapele, plus various exotic pieces of unknown species.
> 
> Here's where some of it started.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it Dave!


Looks great you should email me a pic of you so I know what the creator looks like. 

Love the detail in the handle and the curvy bottom. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

fboyles said:


> Here y'all go my mallet arrived today and it looks great! It's about 2.5"X11.25" and weights in at 11 ounces. Made from white oak and black walnut.
> Thanks so much Mose
> 
> This swap has been a lot of fun to participate in and follow. So many great designs.


Congratulations fboyles. Nice mallet. Great work mose. I could see my kids wanting to use that as a baseball bat and baseball ain't even played with any seriousness in Australia. Nice job with your glue-up. 

I don't want to be putting a whole heap of posts thanking all the comments cause I'm sure others want to check out the new mallets so thank you to all on the comments.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## brose1313

I apologize everyone but I haven't been able to finish my mallet. Started a new job a few weeks ago and it has been taking up all of my time lately. I will without question be finishing it up this weekend and send it out this Friday or Saturday.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Ok so you've all waited patiently enough. Received this beauty from firemedic, aka Jean Becnel. 







































No need for a wedge to hold the head in place as the handle is wedged. iPhone photos do nothing for the figure/color in the head. Orchid wood I believe. Looks similar to some pheasant wood I turned a long time ago. Nice feel and heft. Off to whack something now. Thanks Jean, I love it.


----------



## DaveTTC

brose1313 said:


> I apologize everyone but I haven't been able to finish my mallet. Started a new job a few weeks ago and it has been taking up all of my time lately. I will without question be finishing it up this weekend and send it out this Friday or Saturday.


Thx for letting us no progress. Will look forward to see yours once it is posted. I'm sure your recipient will be happy once they get it too

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

sawdustfactory said:


> Ok so you've all waited patiently enough. Received this beauty from firemedic, aka Jean Becnel.
> 
> No need for a wedge to hold the head in place as the handle is wedged. iPhone photos do nothing for the figure/color in the head. Orchid wood I believe. Looks similar to some pheasant wood I turned a long time ago. Nice feel and heft. Off to whack something now. Thanks Jean, I love it.


Great job, they are all so good and so unique. Who would have thought they would all be so different and such I high standard. Awesome job.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960

is that 4 today? man the all look incredible


----------



## clpead

Dang, nothing forever, don't check it for a few hours, and JACKPOT! Great job everyone! It's so cool how different they all are. I love this hobby.


----------



## Dave Paine

robert421960 said:


> is that 4 today? man the all look incredible


Yes the drys spell has been broken with 4 mallets, perhaps the most in a single day. 

Way to go for the makers. A terrific job by all. :thumbsup:

Mose, do I see some purpleheart in your mallet, or just the way the wood looked with the oil?


----------



## Dominick

Alright. Those are really cool. I'm glad Dave TTC finally got his, he's driving us nuts waiting for it. Lol
Sam you did a great job. Looks nice. I like the use of different species. 

And Firemedic yours came out really nice to. 
I like the design you put in there and your signature is a nice touch. Is that burned in there? 
How did you do it. Thumbs up!!!! Guys.


----------



## MrSamNC

DaveTTC said:


> Looks great you should email me a pic of you so I know what the creator looks like.
> 
> Love the detail in the handle and the curvy bottom.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Here ya go. Updated my avatar image. This was taken while framing the roof of my workshop. I have never placed a true image on a forum before, but this one is different and as others have said, has a sense of community. I'll email you a nicer one of my clan.


----------



## Dave Paine

Dave Paine said:


> Mose, do I see some purpleheart in your mallet, or just the way the wood looked with the oil?


Wrong mallet.

Sorry, too many mallets in one day. :laughing:

Question is for MrSamNC. Do I see purpleheart in the handle?


----------



## Hwood

Great stuff guys, everyone of them. I would have loved to jump in on the next one but these days are a bit tough to say yes I can make something by such and such time. Not to mention at -23 it took half the day to bring the garage up to temp with the wood burner.


----------



## Dave Paine

MrSamNC said:


> Here ya go. Updated my avatar image. This was taken while framing the roof of my workshop. I have never placed a true image on a forum before, but this one is different and as others have said, has a sense of community. I'll email you a nicer one of my clan.


+1 for the sense of community.

I think all the forums on this site are well managed by the moderators and the forum members are generally respectful.

I think of all the forums on the site, the Woodturning forum has the best feeling of being amongst a group of virtual friends.

I do not recall a thread which became a shouting match or a derogatory exchange of bad feelings.

I wish I could bottle this to spread it around. :icon_smile:


----------



## mike1950

I sure am Happy that my mallet got put on here by accident. It made me see a lot of different- very nice mallets. and Dave the look on your boys face is priceless.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clpead

Do you guys think it would be worthwhile to put together a compilation of all the mallets when they are all done?


----------



## Dave Paine

clpead said:


> Do you guys think it would be worthwhile to put together a compilation of all the mallets when they are all done?


Yes, if I recall there was a similar suggestion some "pages" back, perhaps by DaveTTC.

To build on the idea, it would be terrific to have a thread with a picture of each sender, the mallet, and associated recipient in a series of posts.


----------



## DaveTTC

mike1950 said:


> I sure am Happy that my mallet got put on here by accident. It made me see a lot of different- very nice mallets. and Dave the look on your boys face is priceless.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks mike, and now I know who mile is.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

clpead said:


> Do you guys think it would be worthwhile to put together a compilation of all the mallets when they are all done?


I'm working on that but if some else wants to do it that is mighty fine.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MrSamNC

Dave Paine said:


> Wrong mallet.
> 
> Sorry, too many mallets in one day. :laughing:
> 
> Question is for MrSamNC. Do I see purpleheart in the handle?


No purpleheart... but if you're referring to the dark outermost layer on the handle, here is a photo showing it in its "raw" form (it's the one with the hinge mortises in it). I'm really unsure what species it is... it was in a "Free Wood" box next to the road at a lumber store.


----------



## rrbrown

OK, very nice mallets Mose, MrSamNC, Firemedic and Dave TTC. 

I hope I get mine soon.


----------



## prestonbill

WooHoo it got here today. Got home and the package was sitting on the fence. What a beauty. M. Russo so I'm thinking he must be Ru5611 and it is very nice job. Way to go Ru5611. Way to nice to pound on something with but I probably will. What kind of wood is it? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ru5611

prestonbill said:


> WooHoo it got here today. Got home and the package was sitting on the fence. What a beauty. M. Russo so I'm thinking he must be Ru5611 and it is very nice job. Way to go Ru5611. Way to nice to pound on something with but I probably will. What kind of wood is it? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Glad you got it and like it. I realized yesterday that I had written a message to include which I then forgot to send with the mallet. It is made from Hormingo ***** and the finish is a linseed oil and bee's wax mixture. I hope you enjoy it. I had a great time making it.


----------



## clpead

Very nice


----------



## Dave Paine

prestonbill said:


> WooHoo it got here today. Got home and the package was sitting on the fence. What a beauty. M. Russo so I'm thinking he must be Ru5611 and it is very nice job. Way to go Ru5611. Way to nice to pound on something with but I probably will. What kind of wood is it? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Another terrific mallet. I also love the shape. 5 mallets in one day. What a way to break the mallet drought. :drink:


----------



## Dominick

Yea no doubt Dave. This is hard to keep track. Lol. Nice job Ru5611. 
Beautiful finish. Good for you Preston.


----------



## robert421960

The DTs are over :yes::yes:
good job guys on all these


----------



## DaveTTC

prestonbill said:


> WooHoo it got here today. Got home and the package was sitting on the fence. What a beauty. M. Russo so I'm thinking he must be Ru5611 and it is very nice job. Way to go Ru5611. Way to nice to pound on something with but I probably will. What kind of wood is it? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Nice job Mike, like the neck detail. Congratulation bill. I think that brings us to 21 received, 6 to go.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl

and here i was about to complain about the lack of mallet pics in the thread. i swear that earlier today, there must have been 3 pages of posts with no pics. now all of a sudden there are lots.

those are all great!

now i'm really nervous about the swap part 2 because i know mine won't measure up to these.


----------



## rrbrown

another very nice mallet.


----------



## DaveTTC

Chris Curl said:


> and here i was about to complain about the lack of mallet pics in the thread. i swear that earlier today, there must have been 3 pages of posts with no pics. now all of a sudden there are lots.
> 
> those are all great!
> 
> now i'm really nervous about the swap part 2 because i know mine won't measure up to these.


I'm sure you'll do a fine job. Pinch and borrow from others designs or just do your own. It will be good no doubt.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## firemedic

I'm glad you like it Steve. It is Orchid and Mahogany. I'm sure you saw the repair I had to do on the handle. 

It took a while to get it in the mail because after 6 coats of BLO. I grabbed the wrong can of shellac... The one with wax in it... It hazed over really bad. I had to strip it and start over!

After the oil, 4 coats shellac and 8 coats of lacquer. The signature and fleur de lis is between coats 2 & 4 of shellac. I had rubber stamps made and use dark brown archival acid free ink. I stamp all of my pieces with that but usually where there can't be seen. It does give the look of a wood burning without the hassle.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Great idea on the stamps. Where did you find the orchid wood? I've got to get me some of that to turn.

To be honest I'm so amazed by the fit and feel, not to mention the orchid wood, I hadn't even noticed the repair.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

wow guys this is so freakin awesome. I am so happy for every one, but especially for Dave ttc. I know he has been wanting his very badly. All of these are awesome I really like Firemedic's and Dave ttc's, but great work every one:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Phaedrus

Indeed, good work all around! Dave, I love the bark that you left on the head as well as the burning detail. It is even better that it came from your own tree. I am a little disappointed that to doesn't have a boomerang for a handle--but the carving is superb!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Hey Pheadrus, you gonna be in on part 2?


----------



## Phaedrus

Tommie Hockett said:


> Hey Pheadrus, you gonna be in on part 2?


That is negative, but I will probably jump in on the next thing after that--whatever it may be.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Tommie Hockett

I think sawdust was leaning towards a lidded box if I read correctly. I hope so I've allready designed one lol


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> I think sawdust was leaning towards a lidded box if I read correctly. I hope so I've allready designed one lol


If that is what we do I'm gonna turn one, gonna practice my real real thin turning (which I have never done yet). Gotta reduce postage somehow. . Think I'll try and trump a lidded vessel I made a couple of years ago, sold it for $75.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Phaedrus

DaveTTC said:


> If that is what we do I'm gonna turn one, gonna practice my real real thin turning (which I have never done yet). Gotta reduce postage somehow. . Think I'll try and trump a lidded vessel I made a couple of years ago, sold it for $75.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


You know what they say Dave, "No pics, it didn't happen." :yes::yes:

Also, we're about due for an updated "Mallets Receivable" manifest.:boat::thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

27 mallets. 

Hope this includes everyone. In order of received and pictures posted 


Here is the current list: 21 of 27 received and pictures posted
2 of 27 in the mail and or yet to have pics posted

4 of 27 possibly still in progress. 

FROM. TOO

* 1 Prestonbill. RusDemka. 
* 2 CLPEAD. Robert421960. 
* 3 Dominick Clpead. 
* 4 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737. 
* 5 RusDemka. Rayking49. 
* 6 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett. 
* 7 mengtian. Duncsuss. 
* 8 bond3737. Dominik 
* 9 duncsuss. firemedic. 
* 10 Knika. Blaineo 
* 11 DST. Mose. 
* 12 RayKing49. Knika. 
* 13 robert421960. Timmybgood 
* 14 Tommie Hockett. Phaedrus. 
* 15 rrbrown. Bonanza35. 
* 16 phaedrus WoodMarshall 
* 17 Mose. Fboyles 
* 18 Dave TTC. Ru5611
* 19 MrSamNC. DaveTTC
* 20 firemedic. Sawdustfactory
* 21 Ru5611. Prestonbill

* 22 WoodMarshall 
* 23 fboyles

24 timmybgood.
25 brose1313. Posting fri or sat
26 blaineo.
27 Tambotie


* ones that have been sent 
I have tried to be as accurate as possible.




,

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Phaedrus said:


> You know what they say Dave, "No pics, it didn't happen." :yes::yes:
> 
> Also, we're about due for an updated "Mallets Receivable" manifest.:boat::thumbsup:


Sorry, the list took me 4 minutes to update and load from the time of your post, will try to be quicker next time

Don't even know if I have a picture of the lidded vessel but ..... It is something a little unique so I would not post till after the next build is over, guess it never happened 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Phaedrus

DaveTTC said:


> Sorry, the list took me 4 minutes to update and load from the time of your post, will try to be quicker next time
> 
> Don't even know if I have a picture of the lidded vessel but ..... It is something a little unique so I would not post till after the next build is over, guess it never happened
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Thanks for the update. I guess you and I are about the only two posting at this hour. 

I like the mystery you've created surrounding this phantom turned vessel. I look forward to the vessel exchange, whenever it occurs.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

Phaedrus said:


> Thanks for the update. I guess you and I are about the only two posting at this hour.
> 
> I like the mystery you've created surrounding this phantom turned vessel. I look forward to the vessel exchange, whenever it occurs.:thumbsup:


Yeah just hope it measures up to expectations. 

Your right about the others, its a bit lonely at this hour. Did you check out the lathe I can't buy with a scroll saw attached. Thread is IF ONLY .....

In the meantime ...... I might have my mallet & the one I made has likewise reached its destination, but, I'm still hangin out to see 6 more mallets. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Taylormade

firemedic said:


> I'm glad you like it Steve. It is Orchid and Mahogany. I'm sure you saw the repair I had to do on the handle.
> 
> It took a while to get it in the mail because after 6 coats of BLO. I grabbed the wrong can of shellac... The one with wax in it... It hazed over really bad. I had to strip it and start over!
> 
> After the oil, 4 coats shellac and 8 coats of lacquer. The signature and fleur de lis is between coats 2 & 4 of shellac. I had rubber stamps made and use dark brown archival acid free ink. I stamp all of my pieces with that but usually where there can't be seen. It does give the look of a wood burning without the hassle.


Why have I been calling you Tom for years?


----------



## Dominick

Taylormade said:


> Why have I been calling you Tom for years?


+ 1 that's what I've thought to, up into recently. 
I call you Taylor, but i don't think that's your name?

Edit: just realized there's 500 post in this thread. 
Wow!!!!


----------



## Longknife

Taylormade said:


> Why have I been calling you Tom for years?


He always used to sign his posts with Tom so I have too assumed that was his name. It's just recently he has come out as Jean.


----------



## Taylormade

Dominick said:


> + 1 that's what I've thought to, up into recently.
> I call you Taylor, but i don't think that's your name?
> 
> Edit: just realized there's 500 post in this thread.
> Wow!!!!


It's my last name, so you're good... my first name is Scott. 

Perhaps JeanTom is the name of his Cajun Clothing Line... like Puff Daddy's SeanJohn clothing. :blink: :thumbsup:

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack this awesome thread. Continue... please.


----------



## Mose

Wow, 

So many great mallets hit last night, I guess that's what I get for not checking the forum at home. And we launched a new woodworkers clothing line with JeanTom, I'm in for a work shirt. I did see some wood ties the other day for those of us trapped by such unnecessary apparel. 

The creativity and skills of the people on this forum is amazing. I am certainly learning much much more than I am contributing. 

Those stamps are a great idea, nice work.


----------



## Phaedrus

Perhaps this has been brought up at some point during the last 500+ posts of this thread, but has anyone added any foreign material (lead, sand, brass, etc) to weight the head of their mallet? This is common in some of the plans I have seen online, in particular those that are flat-work laminated.


----------



## wood_chucker

Phaedrus said:


> Perhaps this has been brought up at some point during the last 500+ posts of this thread, but has anyone added any foreign material (lead, sand, brass, etc) to weight the head of their mallet? This is common in some of the plans I have seen online, in particular those that are flat-work laminated.


 
That is something I was wondering as well, when thinking up my design for round 2.


----------



## Dave Paine

Phaedrus said:


> Perhaps this has been brought up at some point during the last 500+ posts of this thread, but has anyone added any foreign material (lead, sand, brass, etc) to weight the head of their mallet? This is common in some of the plans I have seen online, in particular those that are flat-work laminated.


I did not see anyone mention making a "dead blow" mallet.

I only recall seeing coins glued onto the end for decoration.

Lead shot is the normal material for the high density, but the price these days is very high. On another forum Steve Ramsey fell over at the price of lead so he used small steel bearing.

It would be possible to make a dead blow mallet with flat work or turning. In the later, just hollow out the two pieces, add the metal, glue back together then turn the head. There may be a little imbalance, but the metal should even itself out by centrifugal force.


----------



## Taylormade

Dave Paine said:


> I did not see anyone mention making a "dead blow" mallet.
> 
> I only recall seeing coins glued onto the end for decoration.
> 
> Lead shot is the normal material for the high density, but the price these days is very high. On another forum Steve Ramsey fell over at the price of lead so he used small steel bearing.
> 
> It would be possible to make a dead blow mallet with flat work or turning. In the later, just hollow out the two pieces, add the metal, glue back together then turn the head. There may be a little imbalance, but the metal should even itself out by centrifugal force.


Try picking up spent lead at your local firing range or used weights from a tire shop. They typically have 55 gallon drums full of it. I've done it a handful of times when I needed "dead weight".


----------



## fboyles

Phaedrus said:


> Perhaps this has been brought up at some point during the last 500+ posts of this thread, but has anyone added any foreign material (lead, sand, brass, etc) to weight the head of their mallet? This is common in some of the plans I have seen online, in particular those that are flat-work laminated.


I kind of tried on my version 1 handle. Here are some pics of that one. I just was not satisfied sending out a piece with tear out in the handle and I didn't feel woods complimented each other well.


----------



## fboyles

Here's a couple more of the awl handle.


----------



## robert421960

thats a pretty neat idea


----------



## RusDemka

robert421960 said:


> thats a pretty neat idea


+1....


----------



## Dominick

Very cool!!! Weapon...... Oh!!! I mean handle. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC

2:30 am and still addicted here. Morning all


----------



## Alchymist

sdfjdfjdhjdj


----------



## rrbrown

Alchymist said:


> Would a lidded box have to be turned? Here's one I made a while back - would something like this suffice? Not that I could join up now - no ww until April or so - you know, the "outside" workshop!


Wrong thread really. You should be posting that over here. I know confusing. They have 4 threads involving the swap idea list of participants, pictures to the next swap idea and that's not including the other mallet swap for people that missed the first one. Did I clear anything up or make it worse. :laughing:


----------



## fboyles

Did you use a spindle sander to get the rounded inside corners then glue on the bottom?


----------



## rrbrown

Longknife said:


> He always used to sign his posts with Tom so I have too assumed that was his name. It's just recently he has come out as Jean.


 I know have him saved in my phone as Firemedic, Tom, Jean, woodwright ...etc....

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tommie Hockett

DaveTTC said:


> 2:30 am and still addicted here. Morning all


Morning bud its 11:35 here so I reckon I'll talk to you tonight when it's day there.... Wow this is confusing


----------



## firemedic

rrbrown said:


> I know have him saved in my phone as Firemedic, Tom, Jean, woodwright ...etc....
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Yeah sorry about all the confusion. My name is Jean N Becnel. Growing up I got the nick name Tom and used that on-line because Jean ain't so easy for you damn yankees to pronounce. 

It's not Gene - it's Jean as in Jean Phillipe or Jean Claude, you get the idea. I'm a half French half German Cajun.

With all this museum stuff and blog I really wanted to be consistent, so Tom left and Jean is here to stay. Jean is my son's first name as well.

Very nice mallets, everyone. And I look forward to the next go round!.. no re-gifting allowed!... Steve! :laughing:


----------



## RusDemka

12,552 people saw this thread,,, thats alot of people...


----------



## firemedic

RusDemka said:


> 12,552 people saw this thread,,, thats alot of people...


That's how many times it was loaded... Not unique visitors... So Dave clicking refresh every 2 min accounts for 9k of those :laughing:


----------



## fboyles

firemedic said:


> that's how many times it was loaded... Not unique visitors... So dave clicking refresh every 2 min accounts for 9k of those :laughing:


lol......


----------



## Dave Paine

firemedic said:


> That's how many times it was loaded... Not unique visitors... So Dave clicking refresh every 2 min accounts for 9k of those :laughing:


I am not so sure.

I clicked on the thread several times just to see if the counter would change. I refreshed my web page. The counter did not change.

I think the counter is somehow looking at cookies on the computer.

So for the addicts among us who never sign out, 
our clicks, sorry your clicks may only count once.


----------



## RusDemka

Dave Paine said:


> I am not so sure.
> 
> I clicked on the thread several times just to see if the counter would change. I refreshed my web page. The counter did not change.
> 
> I think the counter is somehow looking at cookies on the computer.
> 
> So for the addicts among us who never sign out,
> our clicks, sorry your clicks may only count once.


Bazinga


----------



## Tommie Hockett

RusDemka said:


> Bazinga



You don't by chance watch the big bang theory do ya haha


----------



## RusDemka

Tommie Hockett said:


> You don't by chance watch the big bang theory do ya haha


Haha, funny show


----------



## Phaedrus

RusDemka said:


> Haha, funny show


Get back on topic guys, 12500 people are watching! :lol:

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## DaveTTC

firemedic said:


> Very nice mallets, everyone. And I look forward to the next go round!.. no re-gifting allowed!... Steve! :laughing:


Awwwe, I don't remember seeing that in the rules ... & just when I thought I was finished 

6:30 Thursday morn here btw.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

firemedic said:


> That's how many times it was loaded... Not unique visitors... So Dave clicking refresh every 2 min accounts for 9k of those :laughing:


So that's only another 3, 000 and something to account for m

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

DaveTTC said:


> So that's only another 3, 000 and something to account for m
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


less when you account for me also lol


----------



## rayking49

wood_chucker said:


> That is something I was wondering as well, when thinking up my design for round 2.


Me too! I think my second one will be flat work.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Ain't no way I'd regift my mallet. I likes it a lot ;-)


----------



## Tommie Hockett

sawdustfactory said:


> Ain't no way I'd regift my mallet. I likes it a lot ;-)


I know right


----------



## mengtian

wood_chucker said:


> That is something I was wondering as well, when thinking up my design for round 2.


I added sand to mine. I was going to use lead but the darn thing was heavy enough as it was.


----------



## DaveTTC

fboyles said:


> I kind of tried on my version 1 handle. Here are some pics of that one. I just was not satisfied sending out a piece with tear out in the handle and I didn't feel woods complimented each other well.


Another idea worth stealing.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rrbrown

Well the mail came and no mallet yet.


----------



## Dominick

rrbrown said:


> Well the mail came and no mallet yet.


Sorry brown. I know the feeling...... It sucks!!!! Lol


----------



## mengtian

Dominick said:


> Sorry brown. I know the feeling...... It sucks!!!! Lol


Same here:boat:


----------



## DaveTTC

rrbrown said:


> Well the mail came and no mallet yet.


Sorry to hear that, I should add the names of the poor souls still waiting for a mallet. I know the feeling.

If I was sending a mallet to a moderator I think I would have for on it real real quick lol 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> Sorry to hear that, I should add the names of the poor souls still waiting for a mallet. I know the feeling.
> 
> If I was sending a mallet to a moderator I think I would have for on it real real quick lol
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


That's why it's taking so long. The sender is freaking out!!!! Trying to do all kinds of crazy designs and inlays, carvings,burnings,segmenting,turning,flat work,glueing,sanding,polishing and finishing. 
He's worn out!!!!! Me to. Laughing!!!!!


----------



## Bonedoc

I know I just joined so was not in on the swap but I'm glued to this..... The anticipation is killing me. Gonna kinda be disappointed when this swap ends. But looking forward to the next one.


----------



## MrSamNC

rrbrown said:


> Well the mail came and no mallet yet.


Likewise... Hey Dave, how about a Poor Souls list?


----------



## fboyles

Well I just got the nod:yes: from Sawdust that it was OK to reveal that I was turning for rrbrown. I just wanted to let you know that your mallet went out in today's mail via USPS Priority mail. So the mallet should be in your mail box Friday.
Just so you don't decide to black list me from the site:no: I wasn't slacking and I feel that you will be very happy with the mallet. Your mallet was the first "large" item that I've ever made on a lathe and I have learned many new turning skills from this project. Up until this point I had only really turned about 8-9 pens and a couple smalls.

Also a big thanks to sawdust for starting this swap:thumbsup:. It has been a ton of fun and I don't think I would have thought to make a mallet and now I can say that I've made and SHIPPED a mallet that I'm proud of.



rrbrown said:


> Well the mail came and no mallet yet.


----------



## DaveTTC

fboyles said:


> Well I just got the nod:yes: from Sawdust that it was OK to reveal that I was turning for rrbrown. I just wanted to let you know that your mallet went out in today's mail via USPS Priority mail. So the mallet should be in your mail box Friday.
> Just so you don't decide to black list me from the site:no: I wasn't slacking and I feel that you will be very happy with the mallet. Your mallet was the first "large" item that I've ever made on a lathe and I have learned many new turning skills from this project. Up until this point I had only really turned about 8-9 pens and a couple smalls.
> 
> Also a big thanks to sawdust for starting this swap:thumbsup:. It has been a ton of fun and I don't think I would have thought to make a mallet and now I can say that I've made and SHIPPED a mallet that I'm proud of.


That's cool, can't wait to see your mallet.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Bonedoc said:


> I know I just joined so was not in on the swap but I'm glued to this..... The anticipation is killing me. Gonna kinda be disappointed when this swap ends. But looking forward to the next one.


There's another one just started, you might be able to get in on the action there, don't think it is too late yet

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> There's another one just started, you might be able to get in on the action there, don't think it is too late yet
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I thought it was to late, but since Dave Paine is still waiting for others to send their info, I'm sure he could squeeze you in.


----------



## Bonedoc

I'm on it like white on rice


----------



## brose1313

Mallet is going in the mail tomorrow, once again I apologize for the delay its been one crazy month for me.


----------



## DaveTTC

brose1313 said:


> Mallet is going in the mail tomorrow, once again I apologize for the delay its been one crazy month for me.


Cool bananas

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Phaedrus

There had better be some mallets today. I need my fix again. I am working on a "keeper" bashing device for myself, but it isn't enough! I need more!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## DaveTTC

Here here. Just on midnight now, hoping to awake to a mallet or two (& not on my head)

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wood_chucker

Well just one quick question. Any tips on finishing these things. Im going to get some stuff after work to finish mine for round 2, but Im a total finish noob all I have ever used is stain and poly. I'd like to learn about all these fancy oil finishes all you guys use, any tips?


----------



## MrSamNC

Phaedrus said:


> There had better be some mallets today. I need my fix again. I am working on a "keeper" bashing device for myself, but it isn't enough! I need more!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Hope one of them is me!


----------



## fboyles

wood_chucker said:


> Well just one quick question. Any tips on finishing these things. Im going to get some stuff after work to finish mine for round 2, but Im a total finish noob all I have ever used is stain and poly. I'd like to learn about all these fancy oil finishes all you guys use, any tips?


I'm new too but on my last trip to Woodcraft I bought some http://m.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage2.aspx?id=2001947&ProdId=9593&Myland's friction polish that I really like. I don't know how durable it is but the finished product looks great!!


----------



## duncsuss

wood_chucker said:


> Well just one quick question. Any tips on finishing these things. Im going to get some stuff after work to finish mine for round 2, but Im a total finish noob all I have ever used is stain and poly. I'd like to learn about all these fancy oil finishes all you guys use, any tips?


My thinking is that a finish which makes a hard film (such as, any kind of poly or lacquer) is doomed to failure on a mallet that's actually used.

Oils are far less fancy than you think -- they just soak into the wood and make it look great for a while, then get dull and it's time for another application.

I mostly use Tried and True Danish Oil which is simply "polymerized" linseed oil (unlike other brands which contain some resin). I believe "polymerized" is an alias for "really well boiled".

I've also used walnut oil, which worked well. I haven't tried tung oil, but I've read good things about it (I've also read that getting REAL tung oil requires you to read the label carefully ... "tung oil finish" is not the same as "tung oil" )


----------



## wood_chucker

duncsuss said:


> My thinking is that a finish which makes a hard film (such as, any kind of poly or lacquer) is doomed to failure on a mallet that's actually used.
> 
> Oils are far less fancy than you think -- they just soak into the wood and make it look great for a while, then get dull and it's time for another application.
> 
> I mostly use Tried and True Danish Oil which is simply "polymerized" linseed oil (unlike other brands which contain some resin). I believe "polymerized" is an alias for "really well boiled".
> 
> I've also used walnut oil, which worked well. I haven't tried tung oil, but I've read good things about it (I've also read that getting REAL tung oil requires you to read the label carefully ... "tung oil finish" is not the same as "tung oil" )


 
Thanks I was planning on either buying some boiled linseed oil, danish oil, or tung oil I just didn't know which would be the best. So I guess I'll probably buy the danish oil.

Any application tips?


----------



## mengtian

wood_chucker said:


> Thanks I was planning on either buying some boiled linseed oil, danish oil, or tung oil I just didn't know which would be the best. So I guess I'll probably buy the danish oil.
> 
> Any application tips?


I rub BOL in pretty hard to the point you feel a little heat building up. I usedit on Duncuss's mallet. I did two applications the first day, kept it in a warm, dry area. Then I did an application every day for 3 or four more days. I went heavy, let it sit for a few minutes, then rubbed it briskly again.

BTW: How is the finish holding up Duncuss?


----------



## Shop Dad

BLO should work for you. "Danish oil" is a combination of oil,varnish and solvent so it has some properties of both. Either would be OK I think.


----------



## duncsuss

Shop Dad said:


> BLO should work for you. "Danish oil" is a combination of oil,varnish and solvent so it has some properties of both. Either would be OK I think.


Right -- most Danish oil brands include some varnish (resins) which form a hard skin when it cures. Tried & True doesn't, their equivalent (of other companies' Danish Oil) they call Salad Bowl Finish.

Tried & True Danish Oil is just "polymerized linseed oil", no resins.


----------



## duncsuss

mengtian said:


> I rub BOL in pretty hard to the point you feel a little heat building up. I usedit on Duncuss's mallet. I did two applications the first day, kept it in a warm, dry area. Then I did an application every day for 3 or four more days. I went heavy, let it sit for a few minutes, then rubbed it briskly again.
> 
> BTW: How is the finish holding up Duncuss?


Great -- used it to whack the ferrule onto a hickory handle I made for one of RusDemka's tools, so it has been initiated :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic

Steve, have you whacked anything with your mallet yet? I'm curious to know how the finish and the wood responded... That is the first mallet I've made of Orchid and the first time I've topped one with lacquer.


----------



## DaveTTC

I used Danish oil on mine, first time I used it. Two coats. 


06:30 here, gonna go move some more bricks before it gets too hot

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## sawdustfactory

Haven't had the chance to whack something yet, but will this weekend. I'll let you know.


----------



## RusDemka

I have already beat up my mallet  it takes the abuse my rubber mallet was origionaly used for LOL


----------



## rayking49

I used mine already to beat together the mallet I made for Knika, and also another one I did for myself. AI actually made two, and sent the best looking one to him.


----------



## DaveTTC

rayking49 said:


> I used mine already to beat together the mallet I made for Knika, and also another one I did for myself. AI actually made two, and sent the best looking one to him.


Don't know if I can bring myself to use mine.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

My concrete floor used mine and won!!!! 
Laughing!!!!!


----------



## fboyles

Oh that stinks!! But nothing a bit of glue will fix.


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> My concrete floor used mine and won!!!!
> Laughing!!!!!


Have you fixed it yet?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

DaveTTC said:


> Have you fixed it yet?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Yea I did. Just need to lightly sand it. 
There's a long check next to it going threw the handle. But I'm sure it still works.


----------



## MrSamNC

Another day, still no mallet...


----------



## prestonbill

RusDemka said:


> I have already beat up my mallet  it takes the abuse my rubber mallet was origionaly used for LOL


That sounds good Dema. I was a little worried about how the wood would hold up. I have beat up a few things with a branch from the Cascara tree but not on any tools. Glad you are using and liking it.


----------



## MrSamNC

DaveTTC said:


> Don't know if I can bring myself to use mine.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Aww... but ya gotta! :thumbsup:


----------



## brose1313

Mallet en route....


----------



## bond3737

BUMMMMERRRRRR!!!!! what the heck!!! lol hardest wood in north america and this is what you get:furious: lol sorry about that man didnt appear there was an issue with anything while turning grrrrrr..... hope it glues back or sands clean:yes:


----------



## DaveTTC

MrSamNC said:


> Aww... but ya gotta! :thumbsup:


Yeah all right when my shop is set up 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Where are the rest of the mallets. Got up at 06:00 expecting more pics. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960

DaveTTC said:


> Where are the rest of the mallets. Got up at 06:00 expecting more pics.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


your expectations are to high :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC

robert421960 said:


> your expectations are to high :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I was only hoping for 5 out of the final 6 today, the last one I could have waited till tomorrow.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka

DaveTTC said:


> Where are the rest of the mallets. Got up at 06:00 expecting more pics.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Who gets up at 6???? Got back to sleep


----------



## DaveTTC

RusDemka said:


> Who gets up at 6???? Got back to sleep


Start early knock off early.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## fboyles

RRbrown's wait is over as I just checked and my mallet arrived at 11:11 this morning.


----------



## Dominick

fboyles said:


> RRbrown's wait is over as I just checked and my mallet arrived at 11:11 this morning.


You got yours Today? No pics?


----------



## fboyles

Dominick said:


> You got yours Today? No pics?


Other direction, rrbrown received the one I made for him. I posted pics of the one I received a few days ago.


----------



## Dominick

fboyles said:


> Other direction, rrbrown received the one I made for him. I posted pics of the one I received a few days ago.


Sorry. So many mallets and so many post, it's hard to remember who got what. Lol

Where's Dave TTC? He's suppose to be keep ping track of these with a list. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Sorry. So many mallets and so many post, it's hard to remember who got what. Lol
> 
> Where's Dave TTC? He's suppose to be keep ping track of these with a list. Lol


Sleeping lol, nah seriously, just came in for smoko

Like they say ..... No pic ......

27 mallets.

Hope this includes everyone. In order of received and pictures posted

Here is the current list: 21 of 27 received and pictures posted
3 of 27 in the mail and or yet to have pics posted

3 of 27 possibly still in progress.

FROM. TOO

* 1 Prestonbill. RusDemka.
* 2 CLPEAD. Robert421960.
* 3 Dominick Clpead.
* 4 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737.
* 5 RusDemka. Rayking49.
* 6 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett.
* 7 mengtian. Duncsuss.
* 8 bond3737. Dominik
* 9 duncsuss. firemedic.
* 10 Knika. Blaineo
* 11 DST. Mose.
* 12 RayKing49. Knika.
* 13 robert421960. Timmybgood
* 14 Tommie Hockett. Phaedrus.
* 15 rrbrown. Bonanza35.
* 16 phaedrus WoodMarshall
* 17 Mose. Fboyles
* 18 Dave TTC. Ru5611
* 19 MrSamNC. DaveTTC
* 20 firemedic. Sawdustfactory
* 21 Ru5611. Prestonbill

* 22 WoodMarshall
* 23 fboyles
* 24 blaineo.

25 timmybgood.
26 brose1313. 
27 Tambotie

* ones that have been sent
I have tried to be as accurate as possible.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## blaineo

DaveTTC said:


> Sleeping lol, nah seriously, just came in for smoko
> 
> Like they say ..... No pic ......
> 
> 27 mallets.
> 
> Hope this includes everyone. In order of received and pictures posted
> 
> Here is the current list: 21 of 27 received and pictures posted
> 2 of 27 in the mail and or yet to have pics posted
> 
> 4 of 27 possibly still in progress.
> 
> FROM. TOO
> 
> * 1 Prestonbill. RusDemka.
> * 2 CLPEAD. Robert421960.
> * 3 Dominick Clpead.
> * 4 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737.
> * 5 RusDemka. Rayking49.
> * 6 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett.
> * 7 mengtian. Duncsuss.
> * 8 bond3737. Dominik
> * 9 duncsuss. firemedic.
> * 10 Knika. Blaineo
> * 11 DST. Mose.
> * 12 RayKing49. Knika.
> * 13 robert421960. Timmybgood
> * 14 Tommie Hockett. Phaedrus.
> * 15 rrbrown. Bonanza35.
> * 16 phaedrus WoodMarshall
> * 17 Mose. Fboyles
> * 18 Dave TTC. Ru5611
> * 19 MrSamNC. DaveTTC
> * 20 firemedic. Sawdustfactory
> * 21 Ru5611. Prestonbill
> 
> * 22 WoodMarshall
> * 23 fboyles
> 
> 24 timmybgood.
> 25 brose1313.
> 26 blaineo.
> 27 Tambotie
> 
> * ones that have been sent
> I have tried to be as accurate as possible.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I sent mine out LAST weekend...hmm.... thinkin' there's been a hiccup in the mail..


----------



## MrSamNC

No tracking on it?


----------



## DaveTTC

blaineo said:


> I sent mine out LAST weekend...hmm.... thinkin' there's been a hiccup in the mail..


Hopefully it is close, just did an edit to the list. 3 unaccounted for and 3 in the mail

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

Thanks Dave. What would we do without you. 
Lol.


----------



## mengtian

I am not on the list


----------



## Dominick

mengtian said:


> I am not on the list


Yea you are your #7.


----------



## brose1313

DaveTTC said:


> Sleeping lol, nah seriously, just came in for smoko
> 
> Like they say ..... No pic ......
> 
> 27 mallets.
> 
> Hope this includes everyone. In order of received and pictures posted
> 
> Here is the current list: 21 of 27 received and pictures posted
> 3 of 27 in the mail and or yet to have pics posted
> 
> 3 of 27 possibly still in progress.
> 
> FROM. TOO
> 
> * 1 Prestonbill. RusDemka.
> * 2 CLPEAD. Robert421960.
> * 3 Dominick Clpead.
> * 4 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737.
> * 5 RusDemka. Rayking49.
> * 6 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett.
> * 7 mengtian. Duncsuss.
> * 8 bond3737. Dominik
> * 9 duncsuss. firemedic.
> * 10 Knika. Blaineo
> * 11 DST. Mose.
> * 12 RayKing49. Knika.
> * 13 robert421960. Timmybgood
> * 14 Tommie Hockett. Phaedrus.
> * 15 rrbrown. Bonanza35.
> * 16 phaedrus WoodMarshall
> * 17 Mose. Fboyles
> * 18 Dave TTC. Ru5611
> * 19 MrSamNC. DaveTTC
> * 20 firemedic. Sawdustfactory
> * 21 Ru5611. Prestonbill
> 
> * 22 WoodMarshall
> * 23 fboyles
> * 24 blaineo.
> 
> 25 timmybgood.
> 26 brose1313.
> 27 Tambotie
> 
> * ones that have been sent
> I have tried to be as accurate as possible.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I sent mine yesterday


----------



## mengtian

Dominick said:


> Yea you are your #7.


missed it


----------



## Tommie Hockett

off topic, but Dave what is "smoko"


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Is anyone awake I'm having mallet pic withdrawals again lol


----------



## DaveTTC

I hear ya, mega withdrawals here too


Smoko is morning break, some say associated with having a cigarette. Others say it predates that habit and goes back to the days of mustering cattle and sheep. That the cook in the out back would put the 'billy' on. As the billy came to the boile the smoke would be seen from a distance and the roustabouts would call put 'smoko'

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

oh ok well ya learn something new every day


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> oh ok well ya learn something new every day


Today is Australia's July 4
Just took my little fella up on the roof to watch the fireworks.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

well hell yeah bud happy January 26th or maybe the 27th. the time thing confuses me lol. I know nothing about Australia who did yall win yall's freedom from?


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> well hell yeah bud happy January 26th or maybe the 27th. the time thing confuses me lol. I know nothing about Australia who did yall win yall's freedom from?


It's called Australia Day, think it is just the day it was found or settled, good Aussie aint I, got no idea really.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

lol so did your boy enjoy the fireworks? Isn't that kinda dangerous with all the fires you have been fighting?


----------



## Art Smith

Hey Dave,
Didn't the Aboriginals settle Australia?
Maybe you won your independance from them:smile:


----------



## DaveTTC

I'll have to go back to school and find out

The fire works were launched from an island in the lake. On the shore of the lake where most were watching from is our fire brigade. I stayed home but was only 2 blocks away. It is a small town.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

Oh ok right on then. I used to live in a very small town called Dexter. Population 27 it was awesome.


----------



## Dave Paine

*Australia Day*

For those who are interested in the original of Australia Day.

I had to look this up. I had not heard of this event. The things we learn on this forum. :icon_smile:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia_Day


----------



## rrbrown

Sorry guys mine came yesterday as fboyles said. I just wasn't around to get it. So I won't make you wait any longer.

Came out very nice Walnut and Maple. Not sure of the finish. Its definitely to nice to use.


----------



## RusDemka

rrbrown said:


> Sorry guys mine came yesterday as fboyles said. I just wasn't around to get it. So I won't make you wait any longer.
> 
> Came out very nice Walnut and Maple. Not sure of the finish.


Wow that's awesome, like the walnut grain....good job fboyles


----------



## Alchymist

Glad I didn't sign up - those are TOO NICE TO USE! I'd hate to have something I couldn't use. Here's a working mallet: :smile:


----------



## Dominick

Nice job fboyels. Interesting handle. How's it attached to the head?


----------



## fboyles

rrbrown said:


> Sorry guys mine came yesterday as fboyles said. I just wasn't around to get it. So I won't make you wait any longer.
> 
> Came out very nice Walnut and Maple. Not sure of the finish. Its definitely to nice to use.


This one was a tough one to give away


----------



## fboyles

I used a forstner bit through the mallet head and turned the handle to fit. First time I've done anything like that.


----------



## clpead

fboyles said:


> I used a forstner bit through the mallet head and turned the handle to fit. First time I've done anything like that.


Nice one! Very clean lines and good detail.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

very nice mallet Dave where are we in who is left


----------



## DaveTTC

rrbrown said:


> Sorry guys mine came yesterday as fboyles said. I just wasn't around to get it. So I won't make you wait any longer.
> 
> Came out very nice Walnut and Maple. Not sure of the finish. Its definitely to nice to use.


 Very nice mallet, looks like it was worth the wait Richard. Congratulations. Well done fboyles, you did excellent work.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> Very nice mallet, looks like it was worth the wait Richard. Congratulations. Well done fboyles, you did excellent work.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


+1 just what I was going to say. Good selection of woods, very nice form. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

27 mallets.

Hope this includes everyone. In order of received and pictures posted

Here is the current list: 22 of 27 received and pictures posted
3 of 27 in the mail and or yet to have pics posted

2 of 27 possibly still in progress.

FROM. TOO

* 1 Prestonbill. RusDemka.
* 2 CLPEAD. Robert421960.
* 3 Dominick Clpead.
* 4 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737.
* 5 RusDemka. Rayking49.
* 6 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett.
* 7 mengtian. Duncsuss.
* 8 bond3737. Dominik
* 9 duncsuss. firemedic.
* 10 Knika. Blaineo
* 11 DST. Mose.
* 12 RayKing49. Knika.
* 13 robert421960. Timmybgood
* 14 Tommie Hockett. Phaedrus.
* 15 rrbrown. Bonanza35.
* 16 phaedrus WoodMarshall
* 17 Mose. Fboyles
* 18 Dave TTC. Ru5611
* 19 MrSamNC. DaveTTC
* 20 firemedic. Sawdustfactory
* 21 Ru5611. Prestonbill
* 22 fboyles. rrbrown

* 23 WoodMarshall
* 24 Blaineo 
* 25 brose1313.

26 timmybgood.
27 Tambotie

* ones that have been sent
I have tried to be as accurate as possible.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Phaedrus

fboyles said:


> I used a forstner bit through the mallet head and turned the handle to fit. First time I've done anything like that.


That thing is a 'beaut! I had no idea how substantial it was until that picture of you holding the thing. That is a real tool of mass destruction! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

This may be a little sick of me, but I can't wait to see some pictures of these beautiful mallets after some real use (not just dropping on the floor :laughing.


----------



## rrbrown

fboyles said:


> I used a forstner bit through the mallet head and turned the handle to fit. First time I've done anything like that.


I'm glad you posted the other pictures the ones I took were hurried and didn't come out good enough to post. 

Very happy with it, thanks. :thumb up:


----------



## robert421960

that is one nice mallet :thumbsup::thumbsup:
well wort the wait :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Chris Curl

Alchymist said:


> Glad I didn't sign up - those are TOO NICE TO USE! I'd hate to have something I couldn't use. Here's a working mallet: :smile:


Sad to say, but I signed up for the swap part 2, and I'm sure mine will look like that compared to the others. I feel sorry for the guy who will get mine. At least he won't want to put on display.


----------



## DaveTTC

Don't be too hard on yourself Chris. I'm sure your recipient will be most pleased. The only criteria is useable 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ryan50hrl

Ehhh....I'm worried about mine as well.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Look, you guys are worrying over nothing. The point of these things is to just show what you can do. It's not a contest to see who's is the best. It's more about just doing YOUR best. Make a mallet that you'd be happy to use and it's a sure bet that your recipient is going to feel the same way. Heck, I started the dang first swap and I think my mallet is the plainest of the bunch. No 2 piecer, no exotic woods, no embellishments, just a rescued piece of firewood that happened to have some cool grain.

Relax and have fun.


----------



## Chris Curl

ok, i'll stop stressing. there is no doubt that he (or she) will be able to be hit things with it. and that is its purpose.


----------



## DaveTTC

Progress post has been updated for those interested, just edited the one a few posts above. Only 2 mallets left that I'm unsure of their progress, 3 in the mail. Total of 5 more mallets to have pics posted and we are done and dusted.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## fboyles

What's the latest on the next project swap?


----------



## sawdustfactory

I would like to wait until all mallets have been received. May even extend that a while for part deux, may not. Still trying to decide on the project.


----------



## firemedic

Finally got around to using that mallet today for a little assembly. Nothing abusive or rough...

That didn't last long. Oh well, C'est la Vie!


----------



## Chris Curl

Jean, what is the handle made of? It almost looks like yellow pine ... ?


----------



## DaveTTC

firemedic said:


> Finally got around to using that mallet today for a little assembly. Nothing abusive or rough...
> 
> That didn't last long. Oh well, C'est la Vie!


I was afraid of that with some of the timbers we are using etc. it is a bit of a learning curve to recognise which timbers work and which don't. Can you re-work the handle at all and have a 'stubbie'. Think I would drill the hole a little larger in the head too

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick

Wow!!!! Looks like it worked for the first blow or two. That's stinks!!!!


----------



## duncsuss

firemedic said:


> Finally got around to using that mallet today for a little assembly. Nothing abusive or rough...
> 
> That didn't last long. Oh well, C'est la Vie!


Aw crud ... I'm really sorry, Jean. :huh:

Both head and handle are yew, which I thought (since they made longbows from it) would be strong enough to take some usage.

I'll figure out how to make it up to you.


----------



## wood_chucker

firemedic said:


> Finally got around to using that mallet today for a little assembly. Nothing abusive or rough...
> 
> That didn't last long. Oh well, C'est la Vie!


Ah man that sucks. That was a neat mallet I guess it was just a bit to thin right there where it meets the head of the mallet


----------



## MrSamNC

Wife just sent me this photo, my mallet is waiting at home... apparently already opened for me.


----------



## DaveTTC

MrSamNC said:


> Wife just sent me this photo, my mallet is waiting at home... apparently already opened for me.


That looks cool, you gotta find out who it was from.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Phaedrus

MrSamNC said:


> Wife just sent me this photo, my mallet is waiting at home... apparently already opened for me.


That is a 'beaut! Nice clean lines on it and what looks like maple and walnut striped. I am sucker for a good stripe!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dave Paine

MrSamNC said:


> Wife just sent me this photo, my mallet is waiting at home... apparently already opened for me.


I love this mallet. Nice combination of woods, clean lines. I expect this one will be able to give a good whacking. :thumbsup:

No dawdling on the way home. :icon_smile:


----------



## Chris Curl

Wait a minute ... is that a part I or a part II mallet?


----------



## DaveTTC

Chris Curl said:


> Wait a minute ... is that a part I or a part II mallet?


Part one, only 4 more mallets to come

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MrSamNC

Yes, part one. I've been waiting on it.


----------



## fboyles

I know it cuts down on shipping weight but no more turning Balsa mallets :tt2:.



firemedic said:


> Finally got around to using that mallet today for a little assembly. Nothing abusive or rough...
> 
> That didn't last long. Oh well, C'est la Vie!


----------



## Chris Curl

hey now, balsa is classified as a hardwood.


----------



## Dominick

Nice mallet Sam. Looks smooth and hefty. 
Can't wait to see who it's from.


----------



## duncsuss

Chris Curl said:


> hey now, balsa is classified as a hardwood.


yeah, and they made airplanes out of it (the de Havilland Mosquito fighter-bomber, for example :shifty


----------



## firemedic

duncsuss said:


> Aw crud ... I'm really sorry, Jean. :huh:
> 
> Both head and handle are yew, which I thought (since they made longbows from it) would be strong enough to take some usage.
> 
> I'll figure out how to make it up to you.


No worries, Duncan. At least it looked purty! :smile: 

I have plenty of other mallets around the shop! I don't think it was the lumber selection so much as it was just a bit frail where it turned down that thin. Again, no worries!

EDIT:

Oh, and I did have one critique about the head of the mallet that might also save you other guys some trouble with future mallets. The end of a mallet should not be dished in - especially in assembly mallets (made of softer wood) because it leaves a crescent mark with each blow... Solved with a scrap block but best to avoid all together. It's best for the end of a mallet to be lightly concaved out.


----------



## robert421960

duncsuss said:


> yeah, and they made airplanes out of it (the de Havilland Mosquito fighter-bomber, for example :shifty


wasnt howard hughes plane made from balsa too?


----------



## duncsuss

firemedic said:


> No worries, Duncan. At least it looked purty! :smile:
> 
> I have plenty of other mallets around the shop! I don't think it was the lumber selection so much as it was just a bit frail where it turned down that thin. Again, no worries!


I'll see if I can find a piece to make a replacement handle -- I was going to make a "build thread" for the multi-axis turning, this gives me another reason.

And this time I won't take it down so thin at the tenon :no:

(I understand "no worries" ... but that doesn't mean I'm not going to make a replacement handle )


----------



## mike1950

robert421960 said:


> wasnt howard hughes plane made from balsa too?


 
Didn't they call it the spruce goose??


----------



## duncsuss

firemedic said:


> Oh, and I did have one critique about the head of the mallet that might also save you other guys some trouble with future mallets. The end of a mallet should not be dished in - especially in assembly mallets (made of softer wood) because it leaves a crescent mark with each blow... Solved with a scrap block but best to avoid all together. It's best for the end of a mallet to be lightly concaved out.


So the center of the face should be proud of the rim?

Not knowing that, I put extra effort into making it a shallow dish ... is it obvious I've never assembled anything with traditional joinery?


----------



## robert421960

mike1950 said:


> Didn't they call it the spruce goose??


yep your right


----------



## Dave Paine

robert421960 said:


> wasnt howard hughes plane made from balsa too?


No, it was a bomber, but despite being called the Spruce Goose it was mostly made out of birch.

I did see this in a documentary a long time ago, but had forgotten the species, so had to look it up.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hughes_H-4_Hercules


----------



## mengtian

Dave Paine said:


> No, it was a bomber, but despite being called the Spruce Goose it was mostly made out of birch.
> 
> I did see this in a documentary a long time ago, but had forgotten the species, so had to look it up.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hughes_H-4_Hercules


The SPruce Goose was designed to be a troop transport, not a bomber.


----------



## Dave Paine

mengtian said:


> The SPruce Goose was designed to be a troop transport, not a bomber.


Yes, did not read far enough. :icon_smile:


----------



## robert421960

who implied it was a bomber?
im confused now :yes::yes::yes::yes:
is this off topic? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MrSamNC

Dominick said:


> Nice mallet Sam. Looks smooth and hefty.
> Can't wait to see who it's from.


It's from brose1313, thank you very much! Already taken to the shop.


----------



## Dominick

Hey Nice job brose1313. Looks nice.


----------



## Dave Paine

MrSamNC said:


> It's from brose1313, thank you very much! Already taken to the shop.


Very nice job brose1313. Another mallet worth waiting for. :thumbsup:


----------



## brose1313

MrSamNC said:


> It's from brose1313, thank you very much! Already taken to the shop.


Glad you like it!


----------



## brose1313

Thanks everyone, I'd say it turned out pretty nice for being the first mallet I have ever made!


----------



## firemedic

duncsuss said:


> So the center of the face should be proud of the rim?
> 
> Not knowing that, I put extra effort into making it a shallow dish ... is it obvious I've never assembled anything with traditional joinery?


Again, NO WORRIES! It is a really nice mallet and I really do appreciate the work you did on it!


----------



## blaineo

firemedic said:


> finally got around to using that mallet today for a little assembly. Nothing abusive or rough...
> 
> That didn't last long. Oh well, c'est la vie!


oh noes!!!


----------



## blaineo

MrSamNC said:


> Wife just sent me this photo, my mallet is waiting at home... apparently already opened for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 61271



LOL Them darn wifey folk....can't let us have any fun...LOL


----------



## mengtian

BlaineO sent me this mallet. Turned from white oak he had on his property. Very nice...plan on using it today!


----------



## Dave Paine

Nice mallet, well done BlaineO. :thumbsup:

Really nice piece of oak. I love the grain.


----------



## RusDemka

Indeed that is some nice oak. Great job blaino:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Nice job blaineO. Looks like a good size.


----------



## robert421960

just had to change the pos count :yes::yes:


----------



## Tommie Hockett

dang fine work Blaineo


----------



## DaveTTC

Cool this round one and another done, nice work Blaineo
You must be happy mengtian

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960

that is a fine looking mallet BlaineO :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fboyles

Good job blaineO! I really dig the wood that you choose with the lines and knots.


----------



## blaineo

LOL Thanks guys...the first mallet I'd ever turned.. My wife honestly didn't want me to send it.. I said, I can always make more..


----------



## RusDemka

blaineo said:


> LOL Thanks guys...the first mallet I'd ever turned.. My wife honestly didn't want me to send it.. I said, I can always make more..


You have to make more LOL


----------



## blaineo

RusDemka said:


> You have to make more LOL


Hmm...is that a polite request? LOL


----------



## RusDemka

blaineo said:


> Hmm...is that a polite request? LOL


:shifty: pretty please?


----------



## blaineo

fboyles said:


> Good job blaineO! I really dig the wood that you choose with the lines and knots.


I didn't know they were there! LOL Course, who really does with this kind of thing.. I just grabbed a big ol' 5 ft long limb I had, sawed it up into four peices, and that was the first I'd grabbed...it did have some nice grain, didn't it..


----------



## blaineo

RusDemka said:


> :shifty: pretty please?


Okay...since you asked nicely...lol


----------



## BigJoe16

I'm not apart of the mallet swap but I have made quite a few "clubs". Here's a pic of some of them. We keep them in the cats incase any "hoodlums" try to bother you.


----------



## Phaedrus

BigJoe16 said:


> I'm not apart of the mallet swap but I have made quite a few "clubs". Here's a pic of some of them. We keep them in the cats incase any "hoodlums" try to bother you.


Poor cats, how do you get the mallets out? LOL

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dominick

Phaedrus said:


> Poor cats, how do you get the mallets out? LOL
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


+1 I was thinking the same thing. Lol
I'm guessing he meant cars?


----------



## clpead

Phaedrus said:


> Poor cats, how do you get the mallets out? LOL
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Now, that's funny to wake up too, lol


----------



## Dominick

Just wondering who hasn't received from the first swap?


----------



## DaveTTC

Dominick said:


> Just wondering who hasn't received from the first swap?


This is the list, just haven't kept record of who has not received but you can work it out from the list. 

27 mallets.

Hope this includes everyone. In order of received and pictures posted

Here is the current list: 22 of 27 received and pictures posted
3 of 27 in the mail and or yet to have pics posted

2 of 27 possibly still in progress.

FROM. TOO

* 1 Prestonbill. RusDemka.
* 2 CLPEAD. Robert421960.
* 3 Dominick Clpead.
* 4 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737.
* 5 RusDemka. Rayking49.
* 6 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett.
* 7 mengtian. Duncsuss.
* 8 bond3737. Dominik
* 9 duncsuss. firemedic.
* 10 Knika. Blaineo
* 11 DST. Mose.
* 12 RayKing49. Knika.
* 13 robert421960. Timmybgood
* 14 Tommie Hockett. Phaedrus.
* 15 rrbrown. Bonanza35.
* 16 phaedrus WoodMarshall
* 17 Mose. Fboyles
* 18 Dave TTC. Ru5611
* 19 MrSamNC. DaveTTC
* 20 firemedic. Sawdustfactory
* 21 Ru5611. Prestonbill
* 22 fboyles. rrbrown
* 23 brose1313. MrSamNC
* 24 Blaineo Mengtian

* 25 WoodMarshall 


26 timmybgood.
27 Tambotie

* ones that have been sent
I have tried to be as accurate as possible.

Dave The Turning Cowboy

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Phaedrus

I am hoping for the last few to be posted soon. I've got mallets on my mind...


----------



## HandToolGuy

Didn't President Lincoln tell us we should have mallets toward none?


----------



## duncsuss

HandToolGuy said:


> Didn't President Lincoln tell us we should have mallets toward none?


I'm setting the moderator on you, that sort of comment should not be allowed here.

Especially while I'm drinking coffee :laughing:


----------



## prestonbill

Hi guys. I don't post a lot and right now I'm not turning a lot. This mallet trade was a great idea and the mallets that were turned and made were all very nice. When this started out Steve put a get it in the mail by the 15 of January. As we all know it ran past that and we still have a couple that haven't even sent one but have receive. For some reason it isn't happening and we don't know the reasons but, and this is only my opinion and if you want to get down on me for it go for it, but if as a turner, you can't do something don't say you will or if something came up that it can't happen let a person know. There that is said and i feel better.


----------



## MrSamNC

Well said preston, and that goes for us flatties too!


----------



## Phaedrus

I am not suggesting that this has happened, but if it occurs someone gets stiffed, I will build a mallet and send it to one of the remaining recipients.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## wood_chucker

Phaedrus said:


> I am not suggesting that this has happened, but if it occurs someone gets stiffed, I will build a mallet and send it to one of the remaining recipients.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


This is something I was worried about kinda but I almost new for sure someone would step up to make another. This is an awesome community


----------



## Dominick

Who hasn't received yet?


----------



## sawdustfactory

OK, since we're so near the end, this is where it stands, as far as I know, in regards to the last few mallets.

Woodmarshall has sent a mallet to Tambotie in South Africa. It was mailed on Jan 3rd, so we're assuming a customs delay or one really slow boat.

Tambotie is sending to brose. Not sure, but I think it has been sent, but coming from South Africa, so be patient.

Timmybgood is sending to DST. Not sure where this one stands as I've not seen timmybgood on here for a bit.

If you haven't sent your mallet yet, please try and get this done soon. If for whatever reason you can't, let me know and I'll get one to the needed recipient.

Everyone else should have their mallets. If anything is incorrect, let me know asap.

Thanks to all for taking part in this, it has been a blast.

Stay tuned for the next project.


----------



## DST

Things happen, 
I understand that. I actually waited much more anxiously to see the mallet I built get posted and read the comments than I have waited to receive my mallet.
I think I could have taken some more time and built Mose a fancier mallet.
This swap has been a great success by many accounts and I'm not waiting for it to wrap up before I post my next one in round two.
You are all talented, generous and creative people and I enjoy being part of the group.


----------



## mike1950

Hey I ended up following this thread by my mallet being posted here by accident from another forum. All I can say is what a lucky accident-You guys really made some really cool mallets. I usually do not follow the turner threads here because -well I have a lathe but I am not a turner- flatwork and boxes are my gig. I will pop in and out in the future- You guys should be proud of how well this all went. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tambotie

Hi The mallet for Brose is in the USA was in cincinati then to chicago where it is now I don't know. Woodmarshel if you have a tracking no on the receipt you got when you sent the mallet let me have it so I can ask my local post office to trace it thanks Roger courtney


----------



## DaveTTC

Hi all. Well I think this is it todate

27 mallets.

Hope this includes everyone. In order of received and pictures posted

Here is the current list: 22 of 27 received and pictures posted
2 of 27 in the mail and or yet to have pics posted

1 of 27 possibly still in progress.

FROM. TOO

* 1 Prestonbill. RusDemka.
* 2 CLPEAD. Robert421960.
* 3 Dominick Clpead.
* 4 Sawdustfactory. Bond3737.
* 5 RusDemka. Rayking49.
* 6 Bonanza35 Tommie Hockett.
* 7 mengtian. Duncsuss.
* 8 bond3737. Dominik
* 9 duncsuss. firemedic.
* 10 Knika. Blaineo
* 11 DST. Mose.
* 12 RayKing49. Knika.
* 13 robert421960. Timmybgood
* 14 Tommie Hockett. Phaedrus.
* 15 rrbrown. Bonanza35.
* 16 phaedrus WoodMarshall
* 17 Mose. Fboyles
* 18 Dave TTC. Ru5611
* 19 MrSamNC. DaveTTC
* 20 firemedic. Sawdustfactory
* 21 Ru5611. Prestonbill
* 22 fboyles. rrbrown
* 23 brose1313. MrSamNC
* 24 Blaineo Mengtian

* 25 WoodMarshall 
* 26 Tambotie 

27 timmybgood.

* ones that have been sent
I have tried to be as accurate as possible.
,

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka

Preston, I found the perfect rack for the mallet.. it was used to hold my paint sprayer lol...









As u can see here it has been used very often...


----------



## RusDemka

Look how perfectly it fits, like a match made in heaven lol


----------



## Dominick

RusDemka said:


> Preston, I found the perfect rack for the mallet.. its used to hold my paint sprayer lol...
> 
> As u can see here it has been used very often...


Ok I see some wear, so that means you've been building something? 
Lets see what you've been pounding.


----------



## RusDemka

Dominick said:


> Ok I see some wear, so that means you've been building something?
> Lets see what you've been pounding.


This is all I have left that I was pounding on, everything else is gone...


----------



## prestonbill

RusDemka said:


> Preston, I found the perfect rack for the mallet.. it was used to hold my paint sprayer lol...
> 
> View attachment 62280
> 
> 
> As u can see here it has been used very often...
> 
> View attachment 62281


Dema that is a really cool rack and it's really good to see that the mallet is holding up. I turned it that size because i know you had that rack. heehee.


----------



## Phaedrus

*Broken -> Fixed*

I believe that I get the honor of being to first to break their mallet--I just didn't want to post about it until I had it properly repaired. I started a new thread for the process since it became a little long-winded. For the sake of this thread being complete, though, here's a link:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/fox-wedging-tenon-mallet-repair-story-48335/#post440728

Thanks to Tommie Hockett for the mallet, firemedic, Dave Paine, Dominick, and Kenbo for your input. I am now back to wacking stuff with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## WoodMarshall

Got a PM from Tambotie that he tracked down his mallet and was going to go get it. So mine finally made it across to him


----------



## DaveTTC

That is great to hear

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tambotie

Busy with post office to sort out why brose1313 parcel is in chicago hope customs and post office can sort it out Tambotie


----------



## brose1313

Well everyone I got my mallet from tambotie. It is absolutely incredible and don't know if I will be able to use it without crying. Lol


----------



## Dave Paine

brose1313 said:


> Well everyone I got my mallet from tambotie. It is absolutely incredible and don't know if I will be able to use it without crying. Lol


Woo hoo. :clap:

Nice mallet, well done Tambotie. :thumbsup:

Pray tell, what is the wood, and does it have a pin?

Curious minds need to know. :icon_smile:


----------



## robert421960

Dave Paine said:


> Woo hoo. :clap:
> 
> Nice mallet, well done Tambotie. :thumbsup:
> 
> Pray tell, what is the wood, and does it have a pin?
> 
> Curious minds need to know. :icon_smile:


ditto


----------



## Tommie Hockett

HOT DANG ANOTHER MALLET WWWOOOOHHHHOOOO:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

brose1313 said:


> Well everyone I got my mallet from tambotie. It is absolutely incredible and don't know if I will be able to use it without crying. Lol


Love the lines, very nice contour. This has for to be almost bringing us to a close. Congratulations brose and a job well done tambotie. Nice lead into what I believe should be our penultimate mallet.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tambotie

Brose1313 I am extremly happy that you have the mallet at last.

the wood is olive and the inlay little pieces are ivory from a pumba tooth (wharthog ), red ivory,tambotie,leadwood and african blackwood Regards Roger Courtney


----------



## DST

Tambotie said:


> Brose1313 I am extremly happy that you have the mallet at last.
> 
> the wood is olive and the inlay little pieces are ivory from a pumba tooth (wharthog ), red ivory,tambotie,leadwood and african blackwood Regards Roger Courtney


OK that is really cool adding a personal local touch like that


----------



## Tambotie

My Mallet from woodmarshall thanks to all involved Tambotie


----------



## Dave Paine

Tambotie said:


> My Mallet from woodmarshall thanks to all involved.


Tambotie, can you post a bigger picture. Hard to see the detail. :blink:


----------



## Alan D

*Msllet All the way from Sweden*

I received a package from Sweden the other day with a beautiful mallet made by Longknife (Stefan Rosell). It is made from two kinds of wood native to Sweden (Goat Willow and Rowan). I have not seen either wood before but they are beautiful and appear to be very hard, quite appropriate for a mallet.

Thanks Stefan! 

You did a great job!

Alan


----------



## Dave Paine

Alan D said:


> I received a package from Sweden the other day with a beautiful mallet made by Longknife (Stefan Rosell). It is made from two kinds of wood native to Sweden (Goat Willow and Rowan). I have not seen either wood before but they are beautiful and appear to be very hard, quite appropriate for a mallet.
> 
> Thanks Stefan!
> 
> You did a great job!
> 
> Alan


Terrific mallets Longknife, well done. :thumbsup:

Alan, congratulations, nice additions to your shop. :thumbsup:

I think this is a Part Deux mallet swap.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-part-deux-pictures-47414/


----------



## Alan D

*Mallet Posting*

You are right. I posted in the wrong thread. Is there a way to move it?


----------



## DaveTTC

Tambotie said:


> My Mallet from woodmarshall thanks to all involved.http://s622.beta.photobucket.com/user/rogercourtney/media/SAM_0202_Converted_zpscd144b84.jpg.html


Congratulations Tambotie. That is great! Well done WoodMarshall. You must be pleased to see it has reached it's destination. 


Dave Paine said:


> Terrific mallets Longknife, well done. :thumbsup:
> 
> Alan, congratulations, nice additions to your shop. :thumbsup:
> 
> I think this is a Part Deux mallet swap.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-part-deux-pictures-47414/


+ 1 great it has arrived but a better pic would be reiley appreciated if you can 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Alan D said:


> I received a package from Sweden the other day with a beautiful mallet made by Longknife (Stefan Rosell). It is made from two kinds of wood native to Sweden (Goat Willow and Rowan). I have not seen either wood before but they are beautiful and appear to be very hard, quite appropriate for a mallet.
> 
> Thanks Stefan!
> 
> You did a great job!
> 
> Alan





Alan D said:


> You are right. I posted in the wrong thread. Is there a way to move it?


If there is a moderator around they can probably do it for you. Other wise go back to your post and edit it, just say something like, 'This is my mallet for part deux' or whatever comes to mind. You might think of a funny way to put it, up to you. Please male a separate post over there just in case no one moves it for you. "

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960

so is this one finished and done?
i didnt see anyone say :no::no::no:


----------



## Dave Paine

robert421960 said:


> so is this one finished and done?
> i didnt see anyone say :no::no::no:


Almost, but not quite. DST did not get a mallet. If I recall he was due to get one from Timmybgood.


----------



## duncsuss

Dave Paine said:


> Almost, but not quite. DST did not get a mallet. If I recall he was due to get one from Timmybgood.


... and although Jean (firemedic) insists it isn't necessary, I will be making a replacement handle for the one that broke ... hope he didn't throw the head away already :smile:


----------



## firemedic

duncsuss said:


> ... and although Jean (firemedic) insists it isn't necessary, I will be making a replacement handle for the one that broke ... hope he didn't throw the head away already :smile:


Nope! Both pieces are sitting in the corner along with many of my failed projects looking on in fear of being bashed by it one day when it is returned to service. :laughing:


----------



## duncsuss

firemedic said:


> Nope! Both pieces are sitting in the corner along with many of my failed projects looking on in fear of being bashed by it one day when it is returned to service. :laughing:


excellent ... :bangin:


----------



## DaveTTC

Faint wait to see this one come to a close. Poor DST. Two mallet rounds and both times he is waiting to the end to receive his mallet.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

DaveTTC said:


> Faint wait to see this one come to a close. Poor DST. Two mallet rounds and both times he is waiting to the end to receive his mallet.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Well at least he knows for sure that he is getting one from you. Has anyone heard from timmybgood?


----------



## DaveTTC

Tommie Hockett said:


> Well at least he knows for sure that he is getting one from you. Has anyone heard from timmybgood?


Dave Paine has stepped up and is doing one on behalf of Timmy. I'm sure it's gonna be a beauty

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> Dave Paine has stepped up and is doing one on behalf of Timmy. I'm sure it's gonna be a beauty


Just when I was thinking about duct tape, baling wire, and fluorescent green paint over MDF. :laughing:

Now the pressure is on. :icon_smile:

I just remembered, I still have the low ball mallet from Part Deux.


----------



## DST

Dave Paine said:


> Just when I was thinking about duct tape, baling wire, and fluorescent green paint over MDF. :laughing:
> 
> Now the pressure is on. :icon_smile:
> 
> I just remembered, I still have the low ball mallet from Part Deux.


Dave, 
I appreciate you filling in. I would like to add I have used a lot worse things in times of need than a green piece of MDF to whack things with.
My brothers and I claim that Dad would send us for a hammer and if we didn't run fast enough by the time we got back he would have pounded the nail in with a rock.
So we learned to hurry or use what was at hand. The practice failed when one of us youngsters picked up a "stone" and tried to pound a finish nail into a piece of wood on the work bench. I think we were building a step stool. Dads sharpening stone promptly split in two. Who knew that a stone is not the same as a rock


----------



## Dave Paine

DST said:


> Dave,
> I appreciate you filling in. I would like to add I have used a lot worse things in times of need than a green piece of MDF to whack things with.
> My brothers and I claim that Dad would send us for a hammer and if we didn't run fast enough by the time we got back he would have pounded the nail in with a rock.
> So we learned to hurry or use what was at hand. The practice failed when one of us youngsters picked up a "stone" and tried to pound a finish nail into a piece of wood on the work bench. I think we were building a step stool. Dads sharpening stone promptly split in two. Who knew that a stone is not the same as a rock


Thank you for putting a smile on my face first thing in the morning. This is funny. :laughing:

The things we do as children. Some of the fondest memories when we look back. :icon_smile:


----------



## Tommie Hockett

hey whats up guys. That is awesome Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960

I want to thank you also Steve
you were the original creator of the mallet swap here at wwt and it was awesome:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC

robert421960 said:


> I want to thank you also Steve
> you were the original creator of the mallet swap here at wwt and it was awesome:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


+1 on that. 

It has been a great thing, looking forward to see what else transpires.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

+ 2 or 5 or what ever thanks to Sawdust and Dave this was very awesome. Also Sawdust afterall the bugging and pestering I am sorry to say that I probably wont be able to participate in the next one. I'm so far behind on my comissoned hope chest. Between life happening and being sick it has just been very hectic


----------



## firemedic

Yep, tip of the hat to Steve!


----------



## GoIrish

While I included this is the letter with the mallet I forgot to post here.


----------



## GoIrish

I did not want to disrupt the padauk across the top of the with the tenon of the handle so I hid a dove tail in the head to secure it instead. Here is a picture during glue up.


----------



## GoIrish

Thanks to all the people who participated and to Dave and Steve for organizing and conceiving of the swap. 

I have thoroughly enjoyed seeing the artistic variation in something designed to beat to a pulp. I will definitely keep this in mind as I work on future projects.


----------



## Dave Paine

GoIrish said:


> I did not want to disrupt the padauk across the top of the with the tenon of the handle so I hid a dove tail in the head to secure it instead. Here is a picture during glue up.


Thanks for the detail. Nice to see how you did the tenon. Nice touch to keep the padauk line across the front of the mallet. :thumbsup:

FYI, GoIrish sent this mallet to me in the Part Deux swap.


----------



## duncsuss

Over the weekend I was able to turn a replacement handle for the "under-engineered" one on the mallet I sent Jean (firemedic).

I'm going to apply some oil and buff it before posting it, but here's a sneak preview ...

(I also took snaps as I went along, intending to write up a tutorial on turning a "handle with a twist")


----------



## firemedic

Looks SWEET!


----------



## duncsuss

firemedic said:


> Looks SWEET!


Hope you've got big hands -- I made this one to last :laughing:

Right now, it'll need a 1-1/8th hole drilled into the mallet head to receive the tenon (I think ... might be better to wait till you receive it and put calipers on it yourself)


----------



## firemedic

duncsuss said:


> Hope you've got big hands -- I made this one to last :laughing:
> 
> Right now, it'll need a 1-1/8th hole drilled into the mallet head to receive the tenon (I think ... might be better to wait till you receive it and put calipers on it yourself)


That won't be a problem. Thanks, and yes... my hands match my 6'4" orangutan build :laughing:


----------



## duncsuss

firemedic said:


> That won't be a problem. Thanks, and yes... my hands match my 6'4" orangutan build :laughing:


LMAO ... so what you're saying is you don't really need a mallet ... :laughing:


----------



## firemedic

duncsuss said:


> LMAO ... so what you're saying is you don't really need a mallet ... :laughing:


:no:... but my knuckles get awfully sore!:w00t:


...especially after dragging around on the ground all day!


----------



## GoIrish

Dave Paine said:


> Thanks for the detail. Nice to see how you did the tenon. Nice touch to keep the padauk line across the front of the mallet. :thumbsup:
> 
> FYI, GoIrish sent this mallet to me in the Part Deux swap.


Sorry, I posted in the wrong section.


----------



## duncsuss

link to the tutorial ... handle with a twist


----------



## DST

First my apologies to Dave Paine for the lateness of this post. My mallet, the final piece of the original mallet swap, arrived yesterday. Dave was kind enough to build this for me and he went above and beyond. I will post pics first then try and do justice with a description.
Dave if you still have an electronic copy of the letter you sent me I would love you to post the build part for everyone to see. Dave sent me a very nice six page letter describing the build as well as introducing himself.

The coins are from both the US and the UK to represent our countries. A 50 cent piece and a 50 pence piece.
At first when I saw the Queen I thought it was an old Canadian coin but closer inspection and the letter corrected me.
THe mallet is largely Jatoba, The handle has Purple Heart, hickory, walnut, and even bubinga. The handle has a great shape and fits nicely in my hand. THe flat sides on the head keep it from rolling of my bench. Another very thoughtful touch. 
It is finished in wax so it will be easy to re buff as it gets used.


----------



## DST

My family was as excited as I was with the arrival of my mallet.
Thank you do much to Dave Paine for a very beautiful GIFT. It is truly a gift as he went way outside the swap to build this for me.

I think with this and the one from DaveTTC in round 2 I have two of the coolest mallets ever


----------



## DaveTTC

I was gonna show off and name all the timbers but can't find the email from Dave where he told me what he made it from. Purple Heart was one.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC

Is your son gonna take the mallets to school and show them off at show and tell? Do they still do that anymore?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine

*Details on DST's mallet*

Happy to see that the mallet was delivered without damage. USPS came through faster than expected.

Nice pictures of your son opening the package. :thumbsup:

The details on the mallet.


DaveTTC had told me he was making a T style mallet, so I thought a maul style would be appropriate so you have examples of both styles.


The mallet comes in about 2 lbs. I was not aiming for a specific weight, but the heft is from the jatoba, which is the most dense wood I presently have in my shop.


The head is made from 4 pieces of jatoba aka Brazilian Cherry. These were cut from the drop of a short board I used to make the head for Dominick's mallet. 


As you can see, I cheated a bit and assembled the head around the handle. Stronger design. I had a very difficult time drilling into the end grain of the jatoba for Dominick's mallet, so decided to avoid the need for drilling a tenon.









Like Dominick's design I decided to have flats on the side so the mallet will not roll off a bench.


I wanted the handle to be a lamination of several wood species. This is a connection to my flatwork. I have made many so called “cutting boards” where I use several species of contrasting woods as part of the board, or inlays. Most of the recipients mention that the boards are too nice to cut one, so they become decorative, or pot supports.


About 2 years ago I made a lamination of purpleheart and thin strips of hickory with the intention of using this as an inlay in decorative boards. This sat on my shelf and had not been used, so I decided to finally put a good portion of these to use in the handle.


I also had a scrap of walnut from which I had cut curved sections. An experiment on how to make curved sections for a future project to reconstruct a cabinet using curved glass which a friend found in a house they bought. The cabinet wood is old and has several coats of paint, but the glass is interesting.


I was able to cut out a long enough section for the handle and the width of the handle and then cut this in half to give me two thin strips.


I did not have a piece of bubinga thick enough to make the outside strips, so I had to cut strips which were ½ the depth of the handle. I am happy that the grain closely matches. In some light the sections are easier to see.


I turned the handle to give a shape for holding, while trying to keep the shape simple, since I wanted to showcase the nice grain of the bubinga.


I also made the handle deeper than it is wide since I felt this was a better feel in the hand than if I had made it round.


I pondered about how to personalize this. Sorry I do not have a burning tool.

I did purchase a bit for my B&D equivalent of a Dremel, but when I tried to carve out initial on a piece of scrap, I realised I would need a lot more practice before I would risk messing up an almost complete projects.


I thought about the coins which had been glued into at least one of the round 1 mallets.


I then thought about a coin from the UK, to represent my origin, and a coin from the US. I later read in your mystery build thread that you live in the US but are a Canadian. Sorry I found this out too late. Also I only have a couple of Canadian coins, perhaps 5c pieces.


So we have coins which represent ½ the legal currency of the UK and US.

On one side we have what we Brits call a “50p” coin – as in 50 pence, which is ½ a British Pound Sterling. The UK went to the decimal system for currency in the early 70's. Prior to decimalization there were 12 pennies to a shilling and 20 shillings to a Pound Sterling. Not easy for mathematics. Your son may get a kick out of the crazy 7 sided design. The US is rather conservative with its coin design. Many other countries have some interesting shapes.


The other side has a JFK half dollar coin. I have had this coin either the entire time I have resided in the US, or most of the time. 


I wanted an easy to maintain finish, since I want the mallet to be a user.


I sanded up through 800 grit, then used EEE-UltraShine and finally the micro mesh pads. I finished with good old Johnson's Paste Wax. 

So when this gets scratched, you should be able to easily re-wax.


I do have Boiled Linseed Oil, but this would have delayed sending this out by weeks.


One of my friends came over to see the progress and he really liked the mallet and asked if I would make one for him so I may be needing to reproduce a project. I normally like to make one-off.


A happy conclusion to the first mallet swap. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phaedrus

Dave Paine said:


> ...Not easy for mathematics. Your son may get a kick out of the crazy 7 sided design. The US is rather conservative with its coin design...


HEPTAGON! Kenbo, they are everywhere!

Lolol.

Thanks for the detailed account of the build and for finishing up the swap in style. That mallet is gorgeous and will surely be a joy to use! Great work!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## DaveTTC

+ 1, great finally

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## duncsuss

Lovely mallet you made there, Dave.

Congratulations to all makers and all recipients -- now I just have to pack up the replacement handle and ship it to Louisiana ...


----------



## firemedic

duncsuss said:


> Lovely mallet you made there, Dave.
> 
> Congratulations to all makers and all recipients -- now I just have to pack up the replacement handle and ship it to Louisiana ...


No rush :smile: I'm buried in work right now so it will likely be a while before I come up for air long enough to replace it... and then there's also that marking gauge swap!


----------



## Dominick

That's awesome Dave and Dave. Yea it's just like mine. Only mine is nicer. Kidding. Laughing!!!!!
Nice job Dave Paine.


----------



## DaveTTC

I think they were all awesome. I want to - one day, compile all the pictures from round one and two and make a thread of just the pictures so we can check em all out.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## firemedic

Dunc, I got the new handle yesterday!

It looks awesome! Much heavier than the last, and incidentally much more comfortable to hold too!

...now I just need to get it back from my son, I'd post a picture but every time I try to take a picture of him with it he turns and hides it!

Thanks again! I'll be installing it as soon as I find time!


----------



## duncsuss

firemedic said:


> Dunc, I got the new handle yesterday!
> 
> It looks awesome! Much heavier than the last, and incidentally much more comfortable to hold too!
> 
> ...now I just need to get it back from my son, I'd post a picture but every time I try to take a picture of him with it he turns and hides it!
> 
> Thanks again! I'll be installing it as soon as I find time!


Excellent - glad it fits your hand better. From here on, my first experiment with a new technique will be for me to learn my way, not to foist on other people :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC

duncsuss said:


> Excellent - glad it fits your hand better. From here on, my first experiment with a new technique will be for me to learn my way, not to foist on other people :laughing:


All my experiments were for others lol.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka

2 years after this swap.. Wow.. anyone still using theirs ? I am and will post a picture once i get home. Was looking for joiner mallet pix on google and my picture of the mallet i recieved came up. I havnt been on this forum for a long time, thought i would bring it back to life


----------



## duncsuss

RusDemka said:


> I havnt been on this forum for a long time


Nor have I -- but yes, I still use my mallet, and it has the scars to prove it :laughing: (pix will follow later)


----------



## ryan50hrl

Mine gets used all the time!!!


----------



## mengtian

duncsuss said:


> Nor have I -- but yes, I still use my mallet, and it has the scars to prove it :laughing: (pix will follow later)


I am glad it is still is being used! I thought it might have broke by now.


----------



## ryan50hrl

Maybe we should do another.


----------



## Bonanza35

ryan50hrl said:


> Maybe we should do another.


Can't have too many mallets. That really was a lot of fun.


----------



## duncsuss

mengtian said:


> I am glad it is still is being used! I thought it might have broke by now.


Oh no -- you made it plenty strong enough :yes:


----------



## Maylar

The one I have is in need of repairs. I whacked it a bit too hard on something.

And I gotta say that participating in that swap was a blast. Would definitely do it again.


----------



## prestonbill

Wow is right. Sure glad it's still pounding around. I would love to see a picture of a beat up mallet. Mine is still being used also. :thumbsup:



RusDemka said:


> 2 years after this swap.. Wow.. anyone still using theirs ? I am and will post a picture once i get home. Was looking for joiner mallet pix on google and my picture of the mallet i recieved came up. I havnt been on this forum for a long time, thought i would bring it back to life


----------



## sawdustfactory

Still using both of mine (2 swaps) and they're both still awesome.


----------



## DST

Still using mine


----------



## Phaedrus

Still using my Osage & Oak mallet, though with a toddler, a cross country move, and almost a year into a new business, I haven't used it much lately:hammer:


----------



## robert421960

have both of mine also still
one is used one is on display:icon_smile:


----------

